# Good Current Sales



## ridethecliche

Figured we should start a good compendium.

Endeavor has quite a few boards on sale on their site for sub 300.









Endeavor Scout Snowboard


The Scout is a freestyle inspired pow stick and is the perfect compliment to your daily driver. Engineered to be sized down, the Scout takes inspiration from short fat swallow tail surfboards. The result is a board with a wider platform and shorter length, increasing maneuverability in the trees...




usa.endeavorsnowboards.com





Base Mountain Sports. Party Wave for 300.









Bataleon Party Wave Men's Snowboard


Party Wave Drop in and hang loose with the crew on the Party Wave, a short, fat shape designed for endless fun on and off piste. Meant to be ridden 5-10 cm shorter than your all-mountain board Board Feel Rider level Beginner Intermediate Expert Tip to tail flex 4...



base-mountain-sports.myshopify.com





Base Mountain Sports. Reflex Cartels for 200. They have mediums.









Burton Cartel Re:Flex Men's Snowboard Binding


Tested and proven technologies, combined in a legendary blend of comfort, performance, and all-terrain versatility. Standing the test of time takes more than a rugged attitude – at a certain point, you just have to evolve. That's just what the Burton Cartel binding has done, with the new...



base-mountain-sports.myshopify.com





Boardworks Tech Shop. Jones Flagship 158 for like 390 pre shipping. They also have some solid deals on bindings and splits. 









Jones Flagship 2020 Snowboard


The Jones Flagship an all mountain snowboard ideal for hard charging advanced riders that live for big mountain freeride lines. The flagship excels in all conditions from groomers to deep powder.



boardworkstechshop.com





Anyone else got good dealz. I'm kinda low key looking for a split haha.


----------



## snowman55

DCShoes.com has 30% off on everything sale. Including their snowboards, boots and clothing.


----------



## smellysell

Volcom.com has 40% off their whole site. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Airblaster 30% off too. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

snowman55 said:


> DCShoes.com has 30% off on everything sale. Including their snowboards, boots and clothing.


This is tempting but the one they had in the fall was way better. I might hold off for that one. Definitely interested in getting a boa boot setup for next season.... especially if the laces things continues to feel iffy. I hate retying my boots and not feeling like they're tight enough right when I start riding. Getting closer with time...but man would it be nice to just have boas.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Boas have the same issue. It’s likely not the laces but the boot liner compressing from the time you lace up. I guess boa adjustment is slightly quicker, but not really when you factor in the time it takes to remove mittens and hike up your pants anyway.


----------



## 16gkid

Im getting tempted by those DC boots, have tried Ride,32,Vans,Adidas, have yet to find "the one"



ridethecliche said:


> This is tempting but the one they had in the fall was way better. I might hold off for that one. Definitely interested in getting a boa boot setup for next season.... especially if the laces things continues to feel iffy. I hate retying my boots and not feeling like they're tight enough right when I start riding. Getting closer with time...but man would it be nice to just have boas.


Do it dude, Boas are where its at, you can even loosen them on the way up op once you start getting tired/sore, then retighten them right before coming down, its the shit! 


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Boas have the same issue. It’s likely not the laces but the boot liner compressing from the time you lace up. I guess boa adjustment is slightly quicker, but not really when you factor in the time it takes to remove mittens and hike up your pants anyway.


Not even close to being true, I can make micro adjustments on the boas while im starting down a run, no need to take off mittens.


----------



## Donutz

I owned a pair of pants at one point that had cutouts in the inner liner for the front boa dial. It would be great if pants manufacturers would start putting those in again, and maybe front and side as well.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

16gkid said:


> Im getting tempted by those DC boots, have tried Ride,32,Vans,Adidas, have yet to find "the one"
> 
> 
> Do it dude, Boas are where its at, you can even loosen them on the way up op once you start getting tired/sore, then retighten them right before coming down, its the shit!
> 
> Not even close to being true, I can make micro adjustments on the boas while im starting down a run, no need to take off mittens.


You must be one of those hipsters with rolled up pants.


----------



## zc1

@16gkid I really enjoyed DC T Rice boots as far as fit, response and comfort, but with how much I rode them they never lasted more than one season (liners and shells). I went through 3 pairs before I finally gave up. I still look longingly at them whenever they go on sale end-of-season, haha. 

Burton Photon shells have been better, but their liners pack out quickly as well and the DCs were warmer. Vans Infuse were outstanding and very warm, but also very bulky and more feedback-cancelling.


----------



## zc1

Salomon Super 8 (and all other Salomon gear) 50% off. Loads of other deep discounts as well.









Salomon Super 8 Snowboard 2020


The Salomon Super 8 Snowboard is a freeride, powder, and groomer ripper for the rider in search of a deck with a little extra float and power. A setback stance shifts the riding position rearward for better nose lift when surfing through the soft stuff, which you'll appreciate when the forecast...




skiisandbiikes.com


----------



## 16gkid

zc1 said:


> @16gkid I really enjoyed DC T Rice boots as far as fit, response and comfort, but with how much I rode them they never lasted more than one season (liners and shells). I went through 3 pairs before I finally gave up. I still look longingly at them whenever they go on sale end-of-season, haha.
> 
> Burton Photon shells have been better, but their liners pack out quickly as well and the DCs were warmer. Vans Infuse were outstanding and very warm, but also very bulky and more feedback-cancelling.


Fudgesicles, I ride about 50 days a year and I'm pretty hard on boots with carving, so I'm probably gonna end up in the same situation, I have vans verse now and heel hold is great, but I get crazy pain on top of of my foot after a while, maybe it means it's too skinny for me?


----------



## kimchijajonshim

They don't have an e-commerce site, but Tahoe Sports Hub, my favorite shop is running phone sales while offline. You can reach 'em at 530-582-4510.









Tahoe Sports Hub is Truckee's ski snowboard rental and demo shop.


Tahoe Sports Hub is located in Truckee, CA. We are a family owned and operated outdoor sporting goods retailer operating in a 130 year old historic building. We are committed to offering the largest selection of inventory and the best customer service in the Truckee-Tahoe region.




www.tahoesportshub.com





They're 40% on most hard and soft goods, 20% on backcountry gear. They also have one of the most extensive collection of Japanese-style snow surf snowboards in North America.

They carry Capita, Elevated Surfcraft, Jones, K2, Karakoram, Lib, Moss Snowstick, Nitro, Now, Ride, Union, United Shapes, and Voile.


----------



## ridethecliche

Found this DC HR. 
20% more off with the code March. 









DC HR - Men's ,


BUY DC HR - Men's. Qualified orders eligible for FREE S&H and FREE RETURNS.




www.campsaver.com


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> Found this DC HR.
> 20% more off with the code March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC HR - Men's ,
> 
> 
> BUY DC HR - Men's. Qualified orders eligible for FREE S&H and FREE RETURNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.campsaver.com


I've always loved the look of those! I bet they ride awesome in powder.


----------



## ridethecliche

@WigMar, there's a 160 big boy dc board in there haha. 

Evo has some good deals on the TM3s and tm2xlts and even on the mullair. But if you're a size 8,you should buy the one in the classifieds that nivek is selling!









thirtytwo TM-Three Snowboard Boots 2021


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The thirtytwo TM-Three Snowboard Boots 2021 is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## mjayvee

zc1 said:


> @16gkid I really enjoyed DC T Rice boots as far as fit, response and comfort, but with how much I rode them they never lasted more than one season (liners and shells). I went through 3 pairs before I finally gave up. I still look longingly at them whenever they go on sale end-of-season, haha.
> 
> Burton Photon shells have been better, but their liners pack out quickly as well and the DCs were warmer. Vans Infuse were outstanding and very warm, but also very bulky and more feedback-cancelling.


When gear goes on sale, I've learned to stock up on an extra pair of boots that fit your feet and needs for comfortability. Boots are so crucial for the enjoyment of snowboarding!

The DC T Rice are the best-fitting boots I've ever had and it (only) took me 9 seasons to figure that out. Well worth it, especially if it's on sale. 

I got a backup pair (half off!) from last season's model and good thing I did, because I packed out my first pair and started getting heel lift. The 1st pair was bought previous season and worn until midway this winter 2019-20.


----------



## smellysell

mjayvee said:


> When gear goes on sale, I've learned to stock up on an extra pair of boots that fit your feet and needs for comfortability. Boots are so crucial for the enjoyment of snowboarding!
> 
> The DC T Rice are the best-fitting boots I've ever had and it (only) took me 9 seasons to figure that out. Well worth it, especially if it's on sale.
> 
> I got a backup pair (half off!) from last season's model and good thing I did, because I packed out my first pair and started getting heel lift. The 1st pair was bought previous season and worn until midway this winter 2019-20.


I've been waiting for some K2 wides to go on sale so I can try them out. Hoping the heel might be more narrow than the Salomon wides. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vodkaboarder

mjayvee said:


> When gear goes on sale, I've learned to stock up on an extra pair of boots that fit your feet and needs for comfortability. Boots are so crucial for the enjoyment of snowboarding!
> 
> The DC T Rice are the best-fitting boots I've ever had and it (only) took me 9 seasons to figure that out. Well worth it, especially if it's on sale.
> 
> I got a backup pair (half off!) from last season's model and good thing I did, because I packed out my first pair and started getting heel lift. The 1st pair was bought previous season and worn until midway this winter 2019-20.


I actually just ordered a second pair of Ride Triads on the cheap yesterday. Due to this corona virus I'm fully stocked up for next season....two new pairs of boots, new board, new bindings, new riding headphones and bunch of new outerwear. Pretty sure I'll end up with some more stuff since I'm guessing prices are going to plummet on the stuff thats left in physical shops.


----------



## ridethecliche

I should keep an eye out for a decent jacket actually... I've been cobbling together things that I've already owned or bought used. 

Ended up with an awesome jacket but it's missing a hood and the pocket situation is totally whack. So... Yeah. Gonna need something again real soon. Will likely look through some pages for more 686 gear.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I should keep an eye out for a decent jacket actually... I've been cobbling together things that I've already owned or bought used.
> 
> Ended up with an awesome jacket but it's missing a hood and the pocket situation is totally whack. So... Yeah. Gonna need something again real soon. Will likely look through some pages for more 686 gear.


Airblaster, I'm telling you. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Airblaster, I'm telling you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Their pocket situation is pretty bad from what I've seen. Great for minimalist Park rats, but really rough unless I'm wearing my bibs... That may need to be replaced if I can't have the rivet button repaired!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Their pocket situation is pretty bad from what I've seen. Great for minimalist Park rats, but really rough unless I'm wearing my bibs... That may need to be replaced if I can't have the rivet button repaired!


Really? What pocket situation are you looking for? I've never thought my jacket was lacking in pockets, and I don't keep anything in my bibs. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Really? What pocket situation are you looking for? I've never thought my jacket was lacking in pockets, and I don't keep anything in my bibs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Keeping keys, a cliff bar, goggles, phone, glove liners, and maybe a multitool. 

The air blasters I looked at in store only had like 2 pockets on the sides. 

Something with the military style 4 patch pockets would be dope, esp if it came with a pass pocket on the sleeve and an internal pocket or two. 

I also really like having wrist gaiters.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Keeping keys, a cliff bar, goggles, phone, glove liners, and maybe a multitool.
> 
> The air blasters I looked at in store only had like 2 pockets on the sides.
> 
> Something with the military style 4 patch pockets would be dope, esp if it came with a pass pocket on the sleeve and an internal pocket or two.
> 
> I also really like having wrist gaiters.


You need to look at more Airblaster coats, mine have all of those, and I'm with you, I'll never buy another coat without wrist gaiters. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Boas have the same issue. It’s likely not the laces but the boot liner compressing from the time you lace up. I guess boa adjustment is slightly quicker, but not really when you factor in the time it takes to remove mittens and hike up your pants anyway.


Eh, it takes me a while to tighten the laces because I lock lace and have to redo everything. The majority of the time, if I tie things up once on the gondola ride up and hope that's that. It's getting way better as they've broken in... but my GF just got double boa boots this season and she's locked and loaded right away...



16gkid said:


> Im getting tempted by those DC boots, have tried Ride,32,Vans,Adidas, have yet to find "the one"
> 
> Do it dude, Boas are where its at, you can even loosen them on the way up op once you start getting tired/sore, then retighten them right before coming down, its the shit!
> 
> Not even close to being true, I can make micro adjustments on the boas while im starting down a run, no need to take off mittens.


If you want stiff AF boots check out the Shuksan's. They're honestly a solid price right now for 230 or so... but the T.Rices were like 140 in the fall last year (i checked my previous posts from then). I might hold off for a better deal. I spent quite a bit on my TM3's so... Might hold off.



smellysell said:


> You need to look at more Airblaster coats, mine have all of those, and I'm with you, I'll never buy another coat without wrist gaiters.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Which one do you have?


----------



## taco tuesday

ridethecliche said:


> Eh, it takes me a while to tighten the laces because I lock lace and have to redo everything. The majority of the time, if I tie things up once on the gondola ride up and hope that's that. It's getting way better as they've broken in... but my GF just got double boa boots this season and she's locked and loaded right away...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want stiff AF boots check out the Shuksan's. They're honestly a solid price right now for 230 or so... but the T.Rices were like 140 in the fall last year (i checked my previous posts from then). I might hold off for a better deal. I spent quite a bit on my TM3's so... Might hold off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you have?


I tried on the Shuksan and T. Rice and didn't find either to be Stiff at all. Nowhere close to what my 2015 Ions were when new. I decided to go with the Vans Infuse this time around over those DC's and a few 32's that I tried on.


----------



## zc1

taco tuesday said:


> I tried on the Shuksan and T. Rice and didn't find either to be Stiff at all. Nowhere close to what my 2015 Ions were when new. I decided to go with the Vans Infuse this time around over those DC's and a few 32's that I tried on.


Agreed. Even Photons are stiffer than the T Rice when new, but the T Rice's flex was a good all-rounder for me (when new). They definitely weren't nearly as stiff as expected.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche i have an air blaster jacket and agree, wack pockets.
I bought a Strafe. So many pockets. I can carry everything I’d bring in my backpack (minus a thermos) in my Strafe. However I rarely laden it down like that. It’s not comfortable.

When I have my bibs on and my Strafe I think I have like 12-15 pockets available. Chest pockets are MASSIVE, like you could pack them until people think you got some DD’s under there.

downside? Not that great in rain riding and $$$$$$$$


----------



## zc1

@AceCoast mentioned this in another thread but I thought it should be posted here as well. Endeavor snowboards 50% off through their web store.









Endeavor - Snowboards driven by art and design


Endeavor is a Canadian snowboard brand based on Canada's west coast designing performance snowboards to inspire the next generation of riders. We are dedicated to high quality, sustainable production and considered design to please the most discerning snowboarders in the world.




www.endeavorsnowboards.com


----------



## AceCoast

Adidas is having a big sale right now. Picked up Tactical ADV’s for $171.


----------



## ridethecliche

Isn't Adidas leaving the biz?

I forgot to mention the endeavor sale here... Whoops.

I'll add this. 








Outlet







www.amplid.com





Anyone ridden a paradigma? Kinda tempted tbh. Is there a current discount code or shipping code? 

At 350, I may get the iguchi pro camber I've been thinking of.


----------



## AceCoast

ridethecliche said:


> Isn't Adidas leaving the biz?
> 
> I forgot to mention the endeavor sale here... Whoops.
> 
> I'll add this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amplid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ridden a paradigma? Kinda tempted tbh. Is there a current discount code or shipping code?
> 
> At 350, I may get the iguchi pro camber I've been thinking of.


Dang. Didn't know they were leaving. Has that been confirmed?


----------



## zc1

I heard this rumour as well, and I couldn't find their boots in Canada when I was looking late season. 

That said, though, they've shown their 2021 lineup and released a catalogue, so it looks like they're sticking around for now, at least.






2023 Snowboard Gear Preview - Sneak Peak | evo


Get a sneak peak of the best new snowboard gear for the next winter from top brands like Burton, Lib Tech, Arbor, CAPiTA, Nitro & More




www.evo.com













Adidas Snowboarding - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Isn't Adidas leaving the biz?
> 
> I forgot to mention the endeavor sale here... Whoops.
> 
> I'll add this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amplid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ridden a paradigma? Kinda tempted tbh. Is there a current discount code or shipping code?
> 
> At 350, I may get the iguchi pro camber I've been thinking of.


I was looking at the stereo a couple of months ago and when speaking to Amplid they said freight to Aus was going to be 175 euros which was up there


----------



## ridethecliche

The paradigma really speaks to me. Hard sell between that and the iguchi pro board. 

I really respect iguchi.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Eh, it takes me a while to tighten the laces because I lock lace and have to redo everything. The majority of the time, if I tie things up once on the gondola ride up and hope that's that. It's getting way better as they've broken in... but my GF just got double boa boots this season and she's locked and loaded right away...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want stiff AF boots check out the Shuksan's. They're honestly a solid price right now for 230 or so... but the T.Rices were like 140 in the fall last year (i checked my previous posts from then). I might hold off for a better deal. I spent quite a bit on my TM3's so... Might hold off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you have?


Not sure which model it is, it's from a few years ago. Had the 2 pockets on the bottom, the one you can see on the chest that is huge, and another hidden one under the zipper. There are coats with more pockets for sure, but I've never wished I had more when wearing this, and it's bullet proof.

Have several different Airblaster things, and love them all, so always recommend them, but obviously YMMV.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

60% off Holden site wide, code HOMELIVING

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Anyone know any Canadian retailers that sell and ship South of the border? 

Usd is strong right now.


----------



## snowman55

ridethecliche said:


> Anyone know any Canadian retailers that sell and ship South of the border?
> 
> Usd is strong right now.


thinkempire.com


----------



## PwhyTwhy

ridethecliche said:


> Anyone know any Canadian retailers that sell and ship South of the border?
> 
> Usd is strong right now.


The Easy Rider in Edmonton Alberta will ship USA made boards south of the border. Any boards made elsewhere get messy with importation - but the trade agreement is kind to anything US made. Its a family run shop and they are great for our community. They dont have an online store ATM so their selection is good. Warren is the shop owner and I know he would love to get some product out the door right now given the current Covid crisis. So that would be Mervin stuff and maybe a few high end Burtons. Its about 50 USD to ship a board south. They have an amazing selection of Mervin stuff left. Last time I was there they had a few Orcas left as well if that gives you an idea of how little picked through they are. I am selfishly hesitant to share this goldmine but I know the shop would appreciate any business it can get right now.

If you are Canadian they will ship you anything...and they have some awesome boards at very good prices. 

You are welcome ?


----------



## zc1

PwhyTwhy said:


> The Easy Rider in Edmonton Alberta will ship USA made boards south of the border. Any boards made elsewhere get messy with importation - but the trade agreement is kind to anything US made. Its a family run shop and they are great for our community. They dont have an online store ATM so their selection is good. Warren is the shop owner and I know he would love to get some product out the door right now given the current Covid crisis. So that would be Mervin stuff and maybe a few high end Burtons. Its about 50 USD to ship a board south. They have an amazing selection of Mervin stuff left. Last time I was there they had a few Orcas left as well if that gives you an idea of how little picked through they are. I am selfishly hesitant to share this goldmine but I know the shop would appreciate any business it can get right now.
> 
> If you are Canadian they will ship you anything...and they have some awesome boards at very good prices.
> 
> You are welcome ?


Disclaimer: *Support your own local shops where you can/are able*. Online shopping is great, but it's killing the smaller shops. I'm sure he'd be happy for the sales, but not at the expense of another small shop.

That said, in his instagram live vid from earlier today he shows all the Libtech that he has left in stock (models and sizes). He says he might show a different brand each day -- @theeasyrider


----------



## PwhyTwhy

Now I have to watch it ?

Keep in mind fellas and ladies that all shops will be struggling right now so please support local if they have what you want in stock. Dont order something to save yourself $50. Local support for warranty and advice is priceless and it will be a sad day when you no longer have a local shop to browse through.


----------



## ridethecliche

Thanks. All local shops here are pretty much shut down.

GF and I bought 3 bindings at our favorite shop where she lives (and I lived till this summer). I want them to survive this. If they had boards I liked in stock when we were there I would have grabbed something.


----------



## Donutz

PwhyTwhy said:


> Now I have to watch it ?
> 
> Keep in mind fellas and ladies that all shops will be struggling right now so please support local if they have what you want in stock. Dont order something to save yourself $50. Local support for warranty and advice is priceless and it will be a sad day when you no longer have a local shop to browse through.


TBH, I always buy local if possible. The price difference isn't big, the risk is much lower, and there's the instant-gratification thing where you walk out with your purchase. WTF was that ad series? Off-line shopping!


----------



## ridethecliche

There was one shop close to where I live now which was absolutely awful to deal with... Never again.

That's the only other thing though... the big box online retailers tend to have pretty solid customer service most of the time. I spent like 100+ bucks more locally since they helped me out but I'll never buy from them again.

A few other stores I've been to in the area are far better thankfully.


----------



## zc1

That's fair. I buy from the local shops whenever they have stuff that I want (ends up being about 2/3 to 3/4 of the purchases that I make in any given season), and go to the online shops when I can't find things locally or have to buy something online for a specific reason. I also agree with the sentiment that the immediate satisfaction of having the item in your hands right away is real.

Aside from just supporting the local economy, I enjoy going in and just chatting with the owners and staff. The snowboarding community here is small and camaraderie is a huge part of what makes it fun. The shop staff and owners actually enjoy getting to know the members of the community, whether they patronize their stores by buying goods or not. They know me and my family. They ride as much as we do, they ride _with_ us and our families, they host all kinds of events through the season. They work hard to keep snowboarding in a good place in the public eye and to 'make snowboarding look good' and I'm happy to support them for all of those reasons.


----------



## ridethecliche

2020 - 2021 Collection | Lobster Snowboards


Lobster Snowboards 2020 - 2021 collection: Snowboards, bindings & apparel. ✓ Free shipping ✓ 2+1 year warranty



www.lobstersnowboards.com





Lobster and bataleon having a 40% off sale. 

I'm intrigued by lobster... But don't quite know how I feel about the 3bt ish yet


----------



## WigMar

@Paxford has got me looking at Lobster's Aaron Schwartz lately. It looks like an awesome surfer, and it's cheap right now! I'm afraid it would have too much overlap with my slush slasher though. I think that 3bt could be supremely awesome in the right conditions. Probably not something I'd want on a daily driver though.


----------



## Paxford

It’s a daily driver for my surfy, yet railing it on shitty condition groomers, snowsurf style ... until I find something better. 

Most seem to want a fairly unforgiving camber deck so they can rely on the camber to rail it. Camber without 3bt or similar edge tech hinders me. 

If that isn’t you and you don’t potentially die from excessive camber, as in you don’t ride areas of the mountain and do surf maneuvers where camber is a problem, then you probably don’t need or want 3BT.


----------



## Paxford

Btw I think you want it Wigmar, I don’t think ridethecliche does.


----------



## Donutz

Sigh. I have promised myself I'm not going to buy anything until I've demoed it. But it's so. hard. to. resist.


----------



## 16gkid

Donutz said:


> Sigh. I have promised myself I'm not going to buy anything until I've demoed it. But it's so. hard. to. resist.


There are some insane deals right now


----------



## WigMar

Paxford said:


> Btw I think you want it Wigmar


I think I do as well! I'm really curious about the feel of 3bt both for snowsurfing and for powder. I've been looking at that Lobster everyday. I'll let you know if I order one!


----------



## 16gkid

My party wave is the board that made me realize I'm not a extruded base kind of guy, tis a shame, it's a sick board besides the cheaper base, ended up selling mine later in the season


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche lol which shop? PM me if you dont wanna publicly blast


----------



## zc1

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche lol which shop? PM me if you dont wanna publicly blast


Through their web shops. bataleon.com and lobstersnowboards.com


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@zc1 nah im talking about the shitty shop in our area. But i suspect i know who it is


----------



## zc1

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @zc1 nah im talking about the shitty shop in our area. But i suspect i know who it is


Haha. Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## Paxford

16gkid said:


> My party wave is the board that made me realize I'm not a extruded base kind of guy, tis a shame, it's a sick board besides the cheaper base, ended up selling mine later in the season
> View attachment 153478


Damn, is that just not taking wax? Wtf is going on with that?


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche lol which shop? PM me if you dont wanna publicly blast


If you're referring to the boots issue, you know who I mean. 100% never going back there unless they're having a sale where I can just follow up with the company if there are any issues...


----------



## 16gkid

Paxford said:


> Damn, is that just not taking wax? Wtf is going on with that?


Plenty of hertel in the middle, the sides were just toast after hard carving for about 4 hours, to compare my K2 with the 5000 sintered base doesn't look like this after 7 days of riding


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> If you're referring to the boots issue, you know who I mean. 100% never going back there unless they're having a sale where I can just follow up with the company if there are any issues...


Yea that guy is a clown.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Lick your finger and that white shit will go away the second you rub it. It's cosmetic.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Anyone know where I can find a 154 warpig 40% off? Shop preferred


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lick your finger and that white shit will go away the second you rub it.


That’s what she said. I don’t know why, but she did.


----------



## ridethecliche

Why not just lick the white shit directly and cut out the middle man?


----------



## ridethecliche

40% off Rome. Code shred at home. 









Rome Snowboards


This is the Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate and this is the next chapter of our disruption by design.




www.romesnowboards.com


----------



## ridethecliche

So anyone want to talk me into the Rome ravine? 

Still kinda hoping the iguchi pro camber goes on sale a bit more...


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> So anyone want to talk me into the Rome ravine?
> 
> Still kinda hoping the iguchi pro camber goes on sale a bit more...


So many good deals around and so few options to go and ride ?

You looking at this year's release for the Ravine? I see there is another version now the Ravine Select I think it's called which looks a bit stiffer.


----------



## Scalpelman

ridethecliche said:


> So anyone want to talk me into the Rome ravine?
> 
> Still kinda hoping the iguchi pro camber goes on sale a bit more...


So tempting. I was looking at the same. Still have my eye on a playful deck.


----------



## smellysell

Scalpelman said:


> So tempting. I was looking at the same. Still have my eye on a playful deck.


I was looking at the pow division moon tail, but it's the last thing I actually need with the Darwin and Party Platter. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

That moon tail pow division looks so good though!


----------



## smellysell

WigMar said:


> That moon tail pow division looks so good though!


I know! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Scalpelman said:


> So tempting. I was looking at the same. Still have my eye on a playful deck.


Get the yup you bum


----------



## snowman55

I was also looking hard at getting a Ravine. Only thing that's been stopping me is that I already have a 155cm Alter Ego and a 156 Endeavor Maverick. I'm thinking getting a 155 Ravine would be too much of an overlap.

I might still end up getting the 152 Ravine. I would think it would be signaficantly softer than the other two boards and be a much different ride.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> So anyone want to talk me into the Rome ravine?
> 
> Still kinda hoping the iguchi pro camber goes on sale a bit more...


Probably overlap with your Yup


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Probably overlap with your Yup


Aww shucks...

I should probably just hold out for a split.

The only thing I think the quiver is really missing is a harcore carving stick. The omni isn't quite stiff enough imho, but that might just be me.


----------



## zc1

It doesn't overlap with the Yup as much as you might think. It's not at all a traditional freeride board. 

Compared to the Yup it's stiffer (especially the nose), more twin, and less floaty. It's a different cat, altogether. I would see no issue with owning that and the Yup, but I bet you'd still ride the Yup more.


----------



## Jkb818

Since the endeavor archetype is more of a great free ride deck that does pretty well in pow but not exceptional. Think I’d see an improvement in pow with the Rome moon tail pow division?


----------



## robotfood99

Just noticed Never Summer upped their discount to 30% from 25%. Think it will go higher? (...or lower?)


----------



## ridethecliche

I mean no one is going to be spending a ton of money because job security is on the tank for most that and the fact that having a secure job doesn't help if you're not getting any income for the time being... 

I think stuff will continue to go down. Stuff for next season is probably already being pressed. They don't want to end up with with a ton of crap left over, no? 



zc1 said:


> It doesn't overlap with the Yup as much as you might think. It's not at all a traditional freeride board.
> 
> Compared to the Yup it's stiffer (especially the nose), more twin, and less floaty. It's a different cat, altogether. I would see no issue with owning that and the Yup, but I bet you'd still ride the Yup more.


You're probably right about riding the yup more. I bought a few year old buckshot from a forum member and picked up some union strs for it. Looking forward to trying it out with bindings that aren't broken because that experience totally sucked lol.


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> I think stuff will continue to go down. Stuff for next season is probably already being pressed. They don't want to end up with with a ton of crap left over, no?


I hope production continues uninterrupted going into next season. Seems unlikely to me though. Will the materials supply chain be affected? What sales and production predictions will brands be making right about now? I wouldn't be surprised if some brands need to go on a hiatus or even close their doors.


----------



## ridethecliche

Okay, because I'm apparently going to stress buy shit... 

Debating the amplid creamer or paradigma for myself and picking up the lovelife for my gf because why not. 

Any help deciding between the creamer and the paradigma?


----------



## Paxford

When you mentioned the amplid sale awhile back in this thread I had a look ... and wondered why you weren’t looking at the Creamer. So you know my suggestion.


----------



## WigMar

+1 on the Creamer. 

I just bought another set of K2 Lineups because I was afraid of the supply chain thing. I really don't know if there's going to be low stock, but I'm glad I just got a great deal. 

I think I heard Angry say Lobster is going on a hiatus for a year. Not sure if that's related.


----------



## zc1

The Easy Rider in Edmonton, Canada has 40% off all boards (Arbor, Burton, Gnu, K2, Kemper, Korua, Lib-Tech, Moss, Nitro, Ride). They will ship within N. America.





__





Last Season’s Snowboards – Easy Rider Online Shop







store.theeasyrider.com


----------



## jstar

I've definitely curbed my spring sale purchases of late. Sportinglife/the circle/oberson/local shops (all in Canada), were where I was buying from.

Best deals I found was 70% off select Burton gear at sportinglife, not sure what the sales are now.

I'm really diggin the new Burton AK BK Lite insulator in particular (was 70 % off).


----------



## ridethecliche

zc1 said:


> The Easy Rider in Edmonton, Canada has 40% off all boards (Arbor, Burton, Gnu, K2, Kemper, Korua, Lib-Tech, Moss, Nitro, Ride). They will ship within N. America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Season’s Snowboards – Easy Rider Online Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.theeasyrider.com


Anything they have I should look at that they might have? They sadly don't have the arbor Iguchi but maybe some of the lib tech boards would fit that void?

They have a party platter in my size but I think I'd ride the yup more...


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Anything they have I should look at that they might have? They sadly don't have the arbor Iguchi but maybe some of the lib tech boards would fit that void?
> 
> They have a party platter in my size but I think I'd ride the yup more...


What are you looking for @ridethecliche in a new board?

Below is a review I recently read on the Creamer, might help, might not.









2020-2021 Amplid Creamer | Blister


BLISTER | Featured, Reviews, Snowboards | April 25, 2019 | The most honest & in-depth reviews of outdoor gear




blisterreview.com





I was pretty keen on a Paradigma before buying the Yup. In fact if I had of purchased the Paradigma first I probably would've just had the one board and not three. I couldn't pass the opportuntiy to look at an Amplid when I found out I could get one landed for only an additional 30 euros. I'm keen to try the Centrifugal collection and after reading some thoughts on the Pentaq I wasn't confident I had the ability just now to drive it like it was needed, so either UNW8 or Surfari. The Surfari just looked to provide something different that I didn't have, looks to provide a good powder and groomer option for a range of conditions and it also looked to have minor 3D profiling in the nose which again I've been keen to try, oh and I liked the swallowtail look. The current model is on the Amplid site for 770 Euros and I ended up getting it for 470 euros which saved me over $750aud including freight costs. It's still a bloody expensive board, especially for the amount of riding I do but again a new 2021 board here will set me back nearly $1000 anyway. I also feel this board and the Yup will have really good resale in Australia if I did need to flip it due them not being readilly available here. I can't see me getting rid of either though.


----------



## zc1

ridethecliche said:


> Anything they have I should look at that they might have? They sadly don't have the arbor Iguchi but maybe some of the lib tech boards would fit that void?
> 
> They have a party platter in my size but I think I'd ride the yup more...


If you're looking for something still freeride but stiffer and with a bit more of a tail (based on your interest in the Iguchi Pro) have you considered Korua? I haven't ridden one, but had been considering the Otto and the Tranny Finder. My problem is that the Otto is their most "like everything else on the market" board, while the TF is "more of the same" as far as overlapping with boards that I already have.

From Lib/Gnu it would depend on whether you want something camber-dominant or wouldn't mind trying their CRC.


----------



## ridethecliche

I looked at the prices on the site and after shipping it only ends up being a little less than US retailers so...

I was semi tempted by the korua split but I think it's a 164... Bit too long for me for the east coast sadly.

Re: what I'm looking for...

I'm honestly not sure!
The reason the iguchi was of interest to me is because I thought it would be awesome and more free ride and carve friendly like my omni but with the added benefit of having some grip tech. I'm honestly not sure that it would make a huge difference for a camber board, but there were a few times on ice that the omni was a hair sketchy because it was flapping a bit. I've only felt the edge slip out a few times but it wasn't terrible.

I feel like the creamer or paradigma would overlap a fair amount with the omni, but that might not be a huge deal if I find something that suits those needs better.

I just can't really figure out what the real difference between the boards is except one is sized normally and the other is sized up.


----------



## Paxford

To help you think about what you want ... 

Many take this approach of trying to fill a quiver based upon riding categories, and worry a lot about overlap. While I don’t completely ignore those concepts, they are a far second in level of importance to me. What matters first and foremost to me is perfect sizing. 

So I wouldn’t hesitate to buy the exact same, or very similar, board in different sizes, but in the same category powder freeride am park etc., to unlock their true potential under my feet.


----------



## zc1

ridethecliche said:


> ...more free ride and carve friendly like my omni but with the added benefit of having some grip tech


If that's what you're looking for (directional, camber, stiff, edge tech) then consider

*Arbor: *If you want to try GripTech then they have other directional camber boards that sound like they would fit the description that you've given. Might be worth looking for deals on those as they'll be easier to find than the Iguchi Pro.

*Jones: *The Frontier is stiffer than Yup but has traction tech (magnetraction) and slightly spooned tip and tail. The Stratos is stiffer yet, with edge tech and spooned tip and tail...but it's an early release 2021 model, would be hard to find at this point and can't be ordered online. Flagship would be overkill.

*Mervin: *Lib Tech Dynamo (directional C3 camber, magnetraction, slightly stiffer than the Yup), Gnu Antigravity (same tech, but slightly softer...about the same as the Yup), Lib Tech E-Jack Knife/Lib Swiss Knife/Gnu Billy Goat (same tech, stiff). All of those are directional all-mountain/freeride boards with directional camber profiles and edge tech. I haven't ridden the Billy Goat or E-Jack Knife.



Paxford said:


> ...I wouldn’t hesitate to buy the exact same, or very similar, board in different sizes, but in the same category...


Agree 100%. I've had multiples of the same board in different sizes as well as multiple boards from the same category in similar and different sizes. Sizing has a larger effect than just the length difference, although people seem to focus on the length -- can't count the number of times I've heard "2 cm longer/shorter on your board length won't make any difference." While a small _length _change (eg. 158 vs 160) may not be noticeable with respect to quickness/swing weight, the length difference is usually associated with a significant change width and, more importantly, _stiffness _to accommodate heavier/lighter riders and that has a significant effect on riding dynamics given the same rider.


----------



## Paxford

Exactly, well put!


----------



## Paxford

The problem with current sales is they don’t include 40% off the 2021 Orca in size 153. I need to ride the whale. I don’t care about graphics, but I NEED TO RIDE THE WHALE.


----------



## 16gkid

Plenty of orcas for sale on snowboard trader, the hype is over


----------



## Paxford

Yeah but none of them are riding on the whale. It’s not about board performance hype, check the view from the drivers seat on the 2021.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Just get a Tom Sims...actually don’t


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> Plenty of orcas for sale on snowboard trader, the hype is over


Still waiting to get in...


----------



## Craig64

I remember a few years ago I used to have a mail box in the USA (Shipito) where I could order gear with the USA with their great free delivery. This came into my mail box and I was then able to join them all together to have a single shipment back to Australia in a bulk. This was normally around $Au100 to $Au150 for 10 to 15 kg. Those were the good old days when the Aussie dollar was like $Au1 to $US1.08. Snowboard gear in Australia back then was really expensive in relation to the US prices. So I was able to grab a lot of great high end gear from the USA and saved a fair bit of coin in the process getting it shipped into Australia. 
Today we are living in a completely different World where the worthless $Au has crashed to around $US0.62. So you would think that we would be getting absolutely reemed so hard up the @$$ in buying snowboard gear in Australia.

And this is what I don't understand......, surprise surprise.., it's like the opposite.

When you look at the prices of gear in Australia it is very similar or cheaper than in the USA. I've been able to buy brand new '19 Burton cyclic pants last year on EOS sales (free delivery) for $Au250 ($US155). I grabbed a current 2020 size Large pair the other day that I liked for $Au340 ($US211) which is cheaper than what they are on sale in the USA ($US244 at Evo EOS sale 30% off) ($US210 at EOS sale House 40%off). Most outerwear falls within this model. 

Snowboards for example..., Burton moon buggy EOS sale at House $US455 30% off ($Au729). Listed at Trigger Bros in Melbourne $AU656 ($US409). 

Now generally speaking average Australians are on pretty good wages/salaries compared to a lot of US workers. So it's good to know we are able to enjoy snowboarding with pretty good prices for our gear in Australia.


----------



## ctoma

High Sierra is having a sale on various bags, backpacks, etc. Most of the Winter Sports bags are ski related but there is a wheeled snowboard bag for $99: Winter Sports | Active Outdoors | High Sierra


----------



## 16gkid

Paxford said:


> Yeah but none of them are riding on the whale. It’s not about board performance hype, check the view from the drivers seat on the 2021.


Weird reason to buy a board , but you do you


----------



## 16gkid

ridethecliche said:


> Still waiting to get in...


Dang how long has it been? I'm a pretty active buyer and seller maybe I can send an admin a message and get ya in


----------



## The_Stigs

ridethecliche said:


> Still waiting to get in...


What size are you looking for?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche took a while when I joined as well. I had to send the admins a direct message and then I got in no problem. Sooooo much awesome gear.


----------



## The_Stigs

I'm just waiting for @MrDavey2Shoes to list his SPAM in there.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> Dang how long has it been? I'm a pretty active buyer and seller maybe I can send an admin a message and get ya in


It's been months. I've put in like 4-5 times.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

The_Stigs said:


> I'm just waiting for @MrDavey2Shoes to list his SPAM in there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Lol every time I think to myself “I ought to sell this I haven’t ridden it in a few days” I go ride it and think “no fuckin way” but if I do put it up I’ll give you a heads up.


----------



## ridethecliche

A lot of burtons stuff joins the 40% off list including cartels. My strata still came in at a bit less but I'm a little bummed that I couldnt get cartels at the markdown I got my unions for. 

The Shop back where i went to school was just out of my size.


----------



## zc1

I'm shocked that Canadian stores have been more aggressive than American ones as far as sales go this season. Burton stuff has been 40% off at a lot of stores here for a couple of weeks. One store had Salomon stuff 50% off for a bit as well. Most gear is 30% to 40% off.


----------



## ridethecliche

I would 100% buy from some of those canadian retailers but the price is kind of meh after shipping. 

I still think that anything by amplid would likely be the most unique.


----------



## zc1

Agreed. Really interested in a Surfari


----------



## vodkaboarder

ridethecliche said:


> I would 100% buy from some of those canadian retailers but the price is kind of meh after shipping.
> 
> I still think that anything by amplid would likely be the most unique.


Have you seen any shops with good deals going on Amplid boards? I'm considering a grabbing a Dada but the only place that seems to have it is the Amplid site...at $560 usd.


----------



## The_Stigs

vodkaboarder said:


> Have you seen any shops with good deals going on Amplid boards? I'm considering a grabbing a Dada but the only place that seems to have it is the Amplid site...at $560 usd.


Zero G Chamonix was the only one outside of Amplid's site that was even carrying a Surfari 161. It's about 500 euro + 100 for shipping. I guess we can't all be @NT.Thunder 

If anyone knows anything, I'm also interested!


----------



## ridethecliche

Are there any burton boards that folks have been excited about this season? Just curious since we haven't really talked about them much yet!


----------



## NT.Thunder

The_Stigs said:


> Zero G Chamonix was the only one outside of Amplid's site that was even carrying a Surfari 161. It's about 500 euro + 100 for shipping. I guess we can't all be @NT.Thunder
> 
> If anyone knows anything, I'm also interested!


Did you send them an email and ask about pricing? They are super responsive but I was lucky to tack onto another's order.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Are there any burton boards that folks have been excited about this season? Just curious since we haven't really talked about them much yet!


What about the new K2 Freeride board? It was in this year's release but haven't seen it advertised anywhere. Can't even remember the name but will post a link when home.


----------



## ridethecliche

I've read some decent things about the kilroy custom esp the 3d. I know this place isn't huge on burton but I'm curious what people think.

Not jumping on one, but dmq seems to dig it!

Burtons doing a discount for HCWs and they're doing a bunch of other stuff like donating goggles and masks. 

I'm going to email amplid, but otherwise I might get some hard goods from burton because this definitely creates some good will.


----------



## zc1

My favourites: One Hitter, Panhandler, Flight Attendant, in that order. I picked up a Kilroy 3D end of season but haven't ridden it, yet. The Kilroy Custom from two seasons ago was very soft. It was a park board that you could take out on the rest of the mountain as well. I doubt that much has changed, as "park" is the priority for the Kilroy series boards.


----------



## Paxford

kimchijajonshim said:


> They don't have an e-commerce site, but Tahoe Sports Hub, my favorite shop is running phone sales while offline. You can reach 'em at 530-582-4510.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahoe Sports Hub is Truckee's ski snowboard rental and demo shop.
> 
> 
> Tahoe Sports Hub is located in Truckee, CA. We are a family owned and operated outdoor sporting goods retailer operating in a 130 year old historic building. We are committed to offering the largest selection of inventory and the best customer service in the Truckee-Tahoe region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tahoesportshub.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're 40% on most hard and soft goods, 20% on backcountry gear. They also have one of the most extensive collection of Japanese-style snow surf snowboards in North America.
> 
> They carry Capita, Elevated Surfcraft, Jones, K2, Karakoram, Lib, Moss Snowstick, Nitro, Now, Ride, Union, United Shapes, and Voile.


Score! picked up an Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish, thanks @kimchijajonshim


----------



## WigMar

Paxford said:


> Score! picked up an Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish, thanks @kimchijajonshim


Oohhh! Very cool. I'd love to hear your thoughts on that next season. I just bought a party wave to look at for the next few months...


----------



## 16gkid

Paxford said:


> Score! picked up an Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish, thanks @kimchijajonshim


@Paxford did they provide you their board inventory by chance? dont really need anything, but thats never stopped me from impulse buying before lol


----------



## Paxford

Not exactly, it was a bit of what do you want, well what do you got? I knew going in they had a selection of snowsurf brands I was targeting.


----------



## ridethecliche

Anyone looking for an ultra jmt 154?






Jones Ultra Mountain Twin Snowboard Men's


<FONT size=3 face=Arial><B>Mens Jones Ultra Mountain Twin Snowboard</B></FONT> <P><FONT size=2><FONT face=Arial><B>The Ultra Mountain Twin is versatile to say the least, powder, park, hard pack, it does it all. Camber underfoot combined with Traction Tec




www.theskibum.com






They have an iguchi pro camber for 389. I'm tempted but less excited than I was a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

could always buy it and then dump it on snowboarder trader for little to no loss


----------



## ridethecliche

They still haven't fucking let me into that group because I don't have my fb open. 

That's never going to happen given what I do for work lol.


----------



## 16gkid

It's a wonderland for used snow goods, I've gone through almost a dozen boards since I joined that group, grabbed a brand new K2 for less than 300 middle of the season, even grabbed these random Ride apre slippers with michelin soles lol, have a Burton us open edition backpack coming in the mail now


----------



## ridethecliche

Make them take me! 😭😭😭😭


----------



## smellysell

It's a problem, I'm constantly buying something. Don't think I have anything on the way currently though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

Paxford said:


> Score! picked up an Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish, thanks @kimchijajonshim


share pics when you get it!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I just looked through the page and almost threw all my money and the 157 pow racer. I didn’t because east coast:


----------



## ridethecliche

Fml i'm going to spend the next couple of days thinking about the gooch again. 



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I just looked through the page and almost threw all my money and the 157 pow racer. I didn’t because east coast:


Which page? Snowboard trader?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Millisurf splits in the outlet, blem boards If anyone interested.









SNOWBOARDS







www.amplid.com


----------



## ridethecliche

I finally bugged the admins enough to let me into snowboard trader.

RIP Wallet!


----------



## ridethecliche

So... Say someone is thinking of buying a demo board. 

Would you still consider it a good deal if the demo is about 75-100 bucks less than the new board since the 'new' board is now marked down? Lets say the demo is 50% of the price of the MSRP of the board, but now the board is selling for 30-40% off brand new.

Demo board has maybe 20 runs on it. Looks like it needs a wax but otherwise looks like it might after a weekend of your riding tops.

Thoughts?


----------



## zc1

Are they providing a warranty with the demo board?


----------



## ridethecliche

zc1 said:


> Are they providing a warranty with the demo board?


I'm buying it from a brand rep and he said he'd cover it for the full term of the original warranty. It's a current model I prefer the graphic to the new one. 

He offered me a deal on next year's model as well but it's a pre production (1 of 50) but I don't like the graphic. It was a display board. 

I just feel like 70-80 bucks of discount for a used demo isn't that much, but I wouldn't get a warranty with a used board. This one might be a keeper anyway...


----------



## WigMar

That's interesting. Is the binding rash going to bother you? I guess it depends on your finances. I'd be fine with a demo if it was in good shape. You're going to be riding it anyway. It's going to be in used condition as soon as you ride it. Then again, if it's only 10% more for a new one right now... that's a tough choice.


----------



## Jkb818

On the topic of binding rash I feel like there should be a top sheet material that prevents that from happening by now.


----------



## 16gkid

Jkb818 said:


> On the topic of binding rash I feel like there should be a top sheet material that prevents that from happening by now.


Never summers carbonium topsheet was pretty damn good at that, lots of grip too so you didnt need a stomp grip, now if only they made camber boards...


----------



## Surgeon

I’m the kinda guy who’d pay a tiny bit more to have a brand new one as opposed to one people demo’d and therefore didn’t take good care of even for just a limited time. Graphics are important but I’d still get a new one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jkb818

Yah never summer top sheets always seemed durable


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> That's interesting. Is the binding rash going to bother you? I guess it depends on your finances. I'd be fine with a demo if it was in good shape. You're going to be riding it anyway. It's going to be in used condition as soon as you ride it. Then again, if it's only 10% more for a new one right now... that's a tough choice.


The used board would be about 30% off the price of the new one and would come with warranty. I didn't appreciate any binding rash in the pictures and the base looked decent too. Seller was very forthcoming. 

I'm not really considering the one from the new model year because I just don't like the graphic as much. The demo would be about 15-20% less than that.


----------



## Donutz

16gkid said:


> Never summers carbonium topsheet was pretty damn good at that, lots of grip too so you didnt need a stomp grip, now if only they made camber boards...


Yeah, I was a NS fanboy for years, until I 'rediscovered' camber. I still like my NS boards, but they're backup boards now.


----------



## Paxford

Yesterday morning Steep and Cheap had Bataleon The One at 60% off, I believe there were other Bataleon's at 60% but not sure. Yesterday afternoon the price changed to 45% off in my cart and at the main site. I hit them up this morning on text chat and after some digging they located the pricing change to 60% off that lasted for only a few hours yesterday, then back to 45% off. Maybe a glitch, I dunno.

S&C honored the 60% off price. They said to me this is a "one-time" deal, but also said if you folks hit them up on text chat they could work out a really good deal. If you're looking for Bataleon's this might be an opportunity to haggle your way in to 60% off. Please be kind  and don't get upset if they don't honor it, I think they messed up big time dropping to 60% given Bataleon company is at 40% on their site. Happy hunting.


----------



## Surgeon

> I think they messed up big time dropping to 60%


It could indeed have been a screw-up but I'm not so sure... Shops do sometimes go for huge discounts for very limited times (hours sometimes) in order to move more inventory quickly and create traffic. These "blink and you miss it" deals are always good to "teach" customers not to overthink too much and buy when on sale. I got my Assassin at 50% but the deal lasted about 24hrs.
The fact that you haggled is good but many folks would probably have bought it at 45% still (it's still a great deal) so the short-lived 60% price would have been useful to the shop nonetheless.
Congrats on the new board!


----------



## Paxford

Not sure either, but I know what you mean. S&C usually blasts short window deals like that via email. I didn’t get a blast for 60% off Bataleon. I’ve been watching it on their site recently waiting for the price drop.

I was also wondering if it was a bait and switch vs a pricing mistake on their part that was quickly corrected. On that, the S&C pricing didn’t follow closely with Backcountry, it was ~$100 more all-in at Backcountry as of yesterday morning. Makes me think even more, but not sure, S&C may have screwed up advertising below MAP.

Hopefully the S&C rep lit a fire under his supervisors ass and they drop all Bataleon back down to 60% advertised price ... if MAP doesn’t get in the way.


----------



## smellysell

You guys are making it so hard on me not to buy more shit I don't need! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm not that interested in bataleons stuff. Seems more suited for park riders or folks that want a way more playful style. 

I'd have to definitely try that one before buying... I've read that the 3bt can be weird. I saw some guy riding an evil twin once and he said he had to adjust to stopping on it because you had to get the board over more. 

I don't know if that's the muscle memory I want to train if I ride camber boards lol.


----------



## ridethecliche

Man signals design team is something else! 









Disruptor 2021


A Park board that can handle the entire mountain. This centered stance blunted beauty fires through powder and trees, technical laps in the park. This soft/medium flex, radial sidecut, mid-waisted ripper is designed for serious shredding. Kyle Mack took the silver medal home in PyeongChang on...




signalsnowboards.com


----------



## ridethecliche

Thirty two is currently buy one get one free in the us... 

Not sure if you can do two different sizes, but if you and a friend both need new boots then this might be a solid time to grab them! Or if you like something and want a backup pair! 









thirtytwo.com | Rider Driven Snowboarding | Shop Online


Official online shop for Thirtytwo. Since 1995, Thirtytwo has manufactured the worlds best snowboard Boots. Now offering performance Outerwear like technical snowboard Jackets & Pants. We apply our same attention to detail and quality from our boots to our outerwear, apparel, and accessories...




www.thirtytwo.com


----------



## ridethecliche

I think I'm going to do a thing tomorrow.


----------



## The_Stigs

ridethecliche said:


> I think I'm going to do a thing tomorrow.


Tell us more?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Don’t do it. There will be more snow next season!


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I think I'm going to do a thing tomorrow.


Do tell?


----------



## ridethecliche

Snowdaddy said:


> Don’t do it. There will be more snow next season!


NOT THAT KIND OF THING


----------



## Snowdaddy

ridethecliche said:


> NOT THAT KIND OF THING


OK, but if you do sell all your snowboards get a good price.


----------



## The_Stigs

Snowdaddy said:


> OK, but if you do sell all your snowboards get a good price.


And ask us first if you are selling them!

My prediction is that he's buying a cabin that we can all stay at for free to go riding.


----------



## ridethecliche

I just bought a very good condition demo board.

Outgoing season's Iguchi Pro camber. Given what's going on in the world right now the graphic of the ribs in the center just threw me over the edge. The 'use' marks on the board right now are what would happen if I rode the board and stood in lift lines for a weekend.

There's one tiny area that i might throw some epoxy on but the (reputable) seller said it's nothing to worry about and I'd just be doing it to make myself feel better. I told him that I liked making myself feel better so he suggested putting some PTex on it and sanding it down. Again... totally aesthetic thing with a small ding in the sidewall. Edges look awesome and base looks fantastic too.

I went back and forth on this for a while but I have a feeling that this may be a keeper and if not... I'm sure I can get most of my money back if I don't keep it.

I've also been eyeing a niche pyre, but like.... I can't think of how often I'd use it. If it snows a few inches, I have a feeling I'd rather grab the yup. On the truly deep days it may be nice to have that, but that might be 2-3 days of the year if I'm lucky. I don't think anything I own right now would have issues in 6-12 inches of snow!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

16gkid said:


> Never summers carbonium topsheet was pretty damn good at that, lots of grip too so you didnt need a stomp grip, now if only they made camber boards...


academy?


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> I just bought a very good condition demo board.
> 
> Outgoing season's Iguchi Pro camber. Given what's going on in the world right now the graphic of the ribs in the center just threw me over the edge. The 'use' marks on the board right now are what would happen if I rode the board and stood in lift lines for a weekend.
> 
> There's one tiny area that i might throw some epoxy on but the (reputable) seller said it's nothing to worry about and I'd just be doing it to make myself feel better. I told him that I liked making myself feel better so he suggested putting some PTex on it and sanding it down. Again... totally aesthetic thing with a small ding in the sidewall. Edges look awesome and base looks fantastic too.
> 
> I went back and forth on this for a while but I have a feeling that this may be a keeper and if not... I'm sure I can get most of my money back if I don't keep it.
> 
> I've also been eyeing a niche pyre, but like.... I can't think of how often I'd use it. If it snows a few inches, I have a feeling I'd rather grab the yup. On the truly deep days it may be nice to have that, but that might be 2-3 days of the year if I'm lucky. I don't think anything I own right now would have issues in 6-12 inches of snow!


You bit the bullet! Nice!

Where’d you find this one?


----------



## Kevrog21

Paxford said:


> Yesterday morning Steep and Cheap had Bataleon The One at 60% off, I believe there were other Bataleon's at 60% but not sure. Yesterday afternoon the price changed to 45% off in my cart and at the main site. I hit them up this morning on text chat and after some digging they located the pricing change to 60% off that lasted for only a few hours yesterday, then back to 45% off. Maybe a glitch, I dunno.
> 
> S&C honored the 60% off price. They said to me this is a "one-time" deal, but also said if you folks hit them up on text chat they could work out a really good deal. If you're looking for Bataleon's this might be an opportunity to haggle your way in to 60% off. Please be kind  and don't get upset if they don't honor it, I think they messed up big time dropping to 60% given Bataleon company is at 40% on their site. Happy hunting.


I did this as well.

I was eyeing the Salomon Sickstick at something like 40-45% off. Had been looking at it for several days (my fault) with the intention of finally buying it at some point. Was checking it multiple times a day.

Finally had looked at it sometime between 3-5, and when I went to actually buy at like 7 the price had changed.

They ended up taking care of me, which was super cool.

I will say though, S&C is a sub of Backcountry. Worth keeping in mind. I personally called my local shop first to see if they had the board in stock. They price match and have been pushing that even harder with everything going on.

They didn’t, so I just went ahead and bought through S&C. Definitely super stoked for the board. Was hoping the season might open back up, as we can ride for a long time on Hood, but the Governor just extended the stay at home order until July 6th...


----------



## BoarderHack89

Bataleon got me.... Literally a “family” of new boards


----------



## Kevrog21

BoarderHack89 said:


> Bataleon got me.... Literally a “family” of new boards
> View attachment 153873


Just remembered that I never got around to replying to your other comment on another thread.

Nice man! It’s cool that you got the chance to take advantage of the good sale and hook the whole family up. It’s also rad that your family is into it.

Can’t seem to convince the fiancé to take up snowboarding. Her one day up didn’t go so well and she’s reluctant to get back at it.

Have fun on that Boss! Should be one hell of a board. And given your quiver, I’m going to mark that down as one glowing review of Bataleon and 3BT lol.


----------



## ridethecliche

Fml in still thinking of the fucking pyre... Might just go for it to see how it compares to the yup. My yup got warrantied do I have a brand new one lol. 

I've started getting back into cycling so trying to spend my money there in this weather... 

If I buy the pyre, I'm going to have to sell 1-2 boards in season which I'm okay with. Then the only board I'm allowed to pick up without a strict one in one out is a split. 

Yikes. 

Someone help enable or disable me... Eeeeeeee! 



Kevrog21 said:


> You bit the bullet! Nice!
> 
> Where’d you find this one?


Pm me and I'll let you know. If anyone's a local I can likely help you get a deal on a display of next year's model.


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> Fml in still thinking of the fucking pyre... Might just go for it to see how it compares to the yup. My yup got warrantied do I have a brand new one lol.
> 
> I've started getting back into cycling so trying to spend my money there in this weather...
> 
> If I buy the pyre, I'm going to have to sell 1-2 boards in season which I'm okay with. Then the only board I'm allowed to pick up without a strict one in one out is a split.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Someone help enable or disable me... Eeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me and I'll let you know. If anyone's a local I can likely help you get a deal on a display of next year's model.


I mean... you can ALWAYS sell boards off later. You can’t always have a good selection of boards and sizes at 40%+ off!

That, and think about how dope you’ll be on your local hill with a Niche. Not everybody has them, and the other hardcore boarders will know you mean business rocking that instead of a Burton/Capita/Lib.


----------



## smellysell

You should have bought it yesterday. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> You should have bought it yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Bought what? The niche? 

Is the sale over or something!?


----------



## ridethecliche

Dammit you made me check
😂😂😂


----------



## Kevrog21

Demo Sale


FREE THE DEMOS! All prices based on condition. Estimated shipping 2-3 weeks.




westonbackcountry.com


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Bought what? The niche?
> 
> Is the sale over or something!?


No, just quit delaying the inevitable! (I'm living vicariously through you). 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> No, just quit delaying the inevitable! (I'm living vicariously through you).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


And I through you Mr. Tailgunner Splitboardy Boarderson.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> And I through you Mr. Tailgunner Splitboardy Boarderson.


Haha, heading back up tomorrow. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BoarderHack89

Kevrog21 said:


> Just remembered that I never got around to replying to your other comment on another thread.
> 
> Nice man! It’s cool that you got the chance to take advantage of the good sale and hook the whole family up. It’s also rad that your family is into it.
> 
> Can’t seem to convince the fiancé to take up snowboarding. Her one day up didn’t go so well and she’s reluctant to get back at it.
> 
> Have fun on that Boss! Should be one hell of a board. And given your quiver, I’m going to mark that down as one glowing review of Bataleon and 3BT lol.


Ya my brother also snowboards and he has 2 boys so all our family trips are always to Vermont. My son was hooked after his first day and is obsessed. My wife on the other hand was nervous and intimidated. There’s nothing worse then having a bad first dayand getting discouraged. I know 3bt is subjective, but for beginners and kids I think it’s an absolute no brainer. Even if they evolve past it, it allows you to get on the mountain and ride without fear and without getting as discouraged. Anything that gets you on the mountain and Progressing is a good thing.
For me as an intermediate I fell in love with 3bt quickly. Maybe coincidentally I first rode 3bt just as my son was getting into park riding and riding switch, so I followed suite. On my standard camber board it wasn’t the easiest in the world. One day I demod an Evil Twin and progressed a years worth in a day. So from then on I was a believer. I may evolve out of it, but for now I really only ride Bataleon


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Haha, heading back up tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Decided I wanted to put on a new serpentine belt instead. [emoji53]

At least it happened when I was running some errands, and not on the way to the hill I guess. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I hate this site.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I hate this site.


What are you buying now?

Heard today the Amplid has arrived here in Aus so hopefully have it in the next few days


----------



## Manicmouse

Kevrog21 said:


> Can’t seem to convince the fiancé to take up snowboarding. Her one day up didn’t go so well and she’s reluctant to get back at it.


Sorry it didn't work out mate, there are other fish in the sea.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> What are you buying now?
> 
> Heard today the Amplid has arrived here in Aus so hopefully have it in the next few days


Guess lol. 

Amplid are so sick. I loved wigmars penta, but the paradigma and creamer don't move me all that much... They recommended the unw8. So pricey. 

I think the nitro collab is going to be it for me to get a board with their tech in time. I'll pick one up used or demo it. The penta was awesome but I don't think I like riding that aggressively on a regular basis. Especially because it would likely get my pass pulled at a few places lol. 

Wanna take a guess as to what I ordered?

🙃


----------



## The_Stigs

NT.Thunder said:


> What are you buying now?
> 
> Heard today the Amplid has arrived here in Aus so hopefully have it in the next few days


My Surfari and wife's Lovelife was supposed to arrive yesterday. I tracked the truck all day and waited. She doesn't know about either of them, and the Lovelife will be a gift for later, so I don't want her to know. Had to try to hide it when it arrived and was all set to do so, playing with my daughter outside so I could quickly toss it in the car. Then I see the truck come down the street, and I'm so stoked. Then he tells me it's supposed to be in his truck but he doesn't know where it is. 

It's now supposed to be here today!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> Guess lol.
> 
> Amplid are so sick. I loved wigmars penta, but the paradigma and creamer don't move me all that much... They recommended the unw8. So pricey.
> 
> I think the nitro collab is going to be it for me to get a board with their tech in time. I'll pick one up used or demo it. The penta was awesome but I don't think I like riding that aggressively on a regular basis. Especially because it would likely get my pass pulled at a few places lol.
> 
> Wanna take a guess as to what I ordered?
> 
> 🙃


Was it another Signal? Lol


----------



## Kevrog21

Manicmouse said:


> Sorry it didn't work out mate, there are other fish in the sea.


Hey, I haven’t given up yet lol.

And besides, if she doesn’t end up picking it up then that just means I get to keep it a “guy’s thing”.

Besides. If she never gets into boarding then she won’t know quite the extent of my spending on the hobby haha


----------



## ridethecliche

Kevrog21 said:


> Was it another Signal? Lol


Nah. Though if/when I get a split, it's likely going to be a tailgunner. Held off this year because I didn't see myself going out... Sounds about right. 

Also you should get your fiance lessons.


----------



## WigMar

You order a Niche Pyre Ride?


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> You order a Niche Pyre Ride?


Yup. I totally did.

They just canceled it though so I guess they made my decision for me lol. Refund stated that not enough stock was present. Dunno if that's true because it's still showing up on their site. Maybe they didn't want me to use their 50% off coupon any more.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Guess lol.
> 
> Amplid are so sick. I loved wigmars penta, but the paradigma and creamer don't move me all that much... They recommended the unw8. So pricey.
> 
> I think the nitro collab is going to be it for me to get a board with their tech in time. I'll pick one up used or demo it. The penta was awesome but I don't think I like riding that aggressively on a regular basis. Especially because it would likely get my pass pulled at a few places lol.
> 
> Wanna take a guess as to what I ordered?
> 
> 🙃





WigMar said:


> You order a Niche Pyre Ride?


Yep that was going to be my guess.

Where to now?


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> Yup. I totally did.
> 
> They just canceled it though so I guess they made my decision for me lol. Refund stated that not enough stock was present. Dunno if that's true because it's still showing up on their site. Maybe they didn't want me to use their 50% off coupon any more.


Well, that's disappointing!


----------



## ridethecliche

I emailed them and they said that they've been overwhelmed with orders during the sale and they were totally sold out of the 150 and 155.

She did say that the ember is the same mold and same graphic but a little softer. She offered me a screaming deal on the 150 ember... I'm really tempted. I think I'll be about 15lbs lighter at the start of next season than when I started this one.

Maybe the softer flex isn't a bad thing, especially with the weight loss? It'll make for a fun powder board. It might be like halfway between a PP and pyre? I just want to be able to lay out on it. With size 8 boots, there's going to be zero contact lol.

I'm actually super intrigued to see how the yup feels. I just got a new one and I weigh less now so it should feel stiffer and more floaty.... Or something.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yeah was going to ask about the Yup, why did you have to send the original board back? The Yup would fill a place in between a PP and Pyre wouldn't it?

What about the Arbor Bryan Iguchi Pro, you were looking closely at this board also I thought,


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah was going to ask about the Yup, why did you have to send the original board back? The Yup would fill a place in between a PP and Pyre wouldn't it?
> 
> What about the Arbor Bryan Iguchi Pro, you were looking closely at this board also I thought,


The yup delammed and they wanted to take a peak at it. It didn't really affect anything but I let them know there was a spot and they wanted to look at it for qc so they sent me a new one.

I already bought a Gooch camber 😁😁😁. It's a demo that's in very good condition for what it is. It has one small ding in the sidewall that is a small chip in the top sheet but doesn't touch the edge. Price was great compared to sale prices currently as well. Stoked to try it out someday.

The pyre/ember is way wider than the yup. I'd be getting a 150 for those vs the 153.5 yup i have.

I agree that there would be some overlap but the yup is hardly a short fat! The ember/pyre have maybe like 1 cm less EE at 3.5 cm shorter of a board!

I might think of selling my omni if the gucchhhh fills the same void. The omni had a mild defect and I got it in a trade so I likely wouldn't get much money for it. Might put it up and see what happens. It's a super fun board to ride. Deck is lighter than the guch even though it's 2cm longer.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> The yup delammed and they wanted to take a peak at it. It didn't really affect anything but I let them know there was a spot and they wanted to look at it for qc so they sent me a new one.
> 
> I already bought a Gooch camber 😁😁😁. It's a demo that's in very good condition for what it is. It has one small ding in the sidewall that is a small chip in the top sheet but doesn't touch the edge. Price was great compared to sale prices currently as well. Stoked to try it out someday.
> 
> The pyre/ember is way wider than the yup. I'd be getting a 150 for those vs the 153.5 yup i have.
> 
> I agree that there would be some overlap but the yup is hardly a short fat!


I didn't realise it was so wide, (150 Pyre) 266mm waist, that's pretty close or wider than the PP 147. Didn't know they were volume shifted boards


----------



## SennaBlast

Bataleon evil twin vs The jam ?

Want a park/jibber


----------



## NT.Thunder

SennaBlast said:


> Bataleon evil twin vs The jam ?
> 
> Want a park/jibber


Isn't a board like the Disaster, Whallie or Kink more a Jib park suited board?


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> I didn't realise it was so wide, (150 Pyre) 266mm waist, that's pretty close or wider than the PP 147. Didn't know they were volume shifted boards


It's wider. It's just between the 147 and 152 for the PP which makes sense.

Also, the Niche maelstrom for next season looks fucking amazing. 
Their graphics are so hit or miss for me. Some of them have wayyy too much going on in terms of artwork and some are just minimalist and perfect. I can totally see why the gothic artwork works for some folks, but I'm stoked that they mix it up so much.


----------



## Scalpelman

ridethecliche said:


> I emailed them and they said that they've been overwhelmed with orders during the sale and they were totally sold out of the 150 and 155.
> 
> She did say that the ember is the same mold and same graphic but a little softer. She offered me a screaming deal on the 150 ember... I'm really tempted. I think I'll be about 15lbs lighter at the start of next season than when I started this one.
> 
> Maybe the softer flex isn't a bad thing, especially with the weight loss? It'll make for a fun powder board. It might be like halfway between a PP and pyre? I just want to be able to lay out on it. With size 8 boots, there's going to be zero contact lol.
> 
> I'm actually super intrigued to see how the yup feels. I just got a new one and I weigh less now so it should feel stiffer and more floaty.... Or something.


Bummer. I had a feeling they would sell out fast. I got my pyre 155 in the mail. Looks sick. Very lively camber. I tried to switch to 150 but it was already out of the warehouse for shipping. Looks like I got another bomber chunder buster board. I’m cool with it. That’s my riding style anyway. The waist is conducive to layout carving. Can’t wait til November.


----------



## GregT943

I just picked up a pair of Black NOW Drive bindings for 30% off at my local shop, I'm pretty excited to try them out. Hopefully they will solve the foot fatigue I get with my Burton Genesis bindings. But I have also done the opposite of taking advantage of deals, and bought my fiance a brand new Weston Eclipse Splitboard, and pre-ordered myself a 2021 Lib Tech Orca to go with those NOW Drive bindings. I don't have to love the graphics on a board to buy it, but I can't hate the graphics, and I hate the stupid cartoon whale that is on the 19/20 Orcas.


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> The yup delammed and they wanted to take a peak at it. It didn't really affect anything but I let them know there was a spot and they wanted to look at it for qc so they sent me a new one.
> 
> I already bought a Gooch camber 😁😁😁. It's a demo that's in very good condition for what it is. It has one small ding in the sidewall that is a small chip in the top sheet but doesn't touch the edge. Price was great compared to sale prices currently as well. Stoked to try it out someday.
> 
> The pyre/ember is way wider than the yup. I'd be getting a 150 for those vs the 153.5 yup i have.
> 
> I agree that there would be some overlap but the yup is hardly a short fat! The ember/pyre have maybe like 1 cm less EE at 3.5 cm shorter of a board!
> 
> I might think of selling my omni if the gucchhhh fills the same void. The omni had a mild defect and I got it in a trade so I likely wouldn't get much money for it. Might put it up and see what happens. It's a super fun board to ride. Deck is lighter than the guch even though it's 2cm longer.


That’s the first thing I said when I popped that bad boy out of its box.

The Omni is CRAZY light.


----------



## ridethecliche

So to come back around and close the loop. 
I responded to niches cancelation email and talked to them for a bit. They offered me an ember at a big discount since the pyre order fell through. Same exact shape with slightly more flex. 

Oh and they gave me a solid deal on a sonnet for my gf!

So I'm up to 4 new boards I haven't really ridden, 5 if you count the replacement yup. Yikes!


----------



## Kevrog21

ridethecliche said:


> So to come back around and close the loop.
> I responded to niches cancelation email and talked to them for a bit. They offered me an ember at a big discount since the pyre order fell through. Same exact shape with slightly more flex.
> 
> Oh and they gave me a solid deal on a sonnet for my gf!
> 
> So I'm up to 4 new boards I haven't really ridden, 5 if you count the replacement yup. Yikes!


Nice man!

That sounds like a score and a half. If only Adidas was being equally as cool about my cancelled Tactical ADVs....

And I feel you about the new boards that you haven’t ridden lol. I’m sitting on a Slush Slasher, my Sashimi, and my 151 Sick Stick. And really wanting to add that Arbor Shiloh Rocker haha

We might have a tiny problem.


----------



## vodkaboarder

SennaBlast said:


> Bataleon evil twin vs The jam ?
> 
> Want a park/jibber


The Global Warmer is what you're after if you're set on Bataleon.


----------



## ridethecliche

Never summer sale. 









Never Summer Official Site | Shop Handcrafted Snowboards


Shop Never Summer's selection of the best hand-built snowboards made in the USA. No matter where or what you ride, Never Summer has built a snowboard for you.




www.neversummer.com


----------



## ridethecliche

@MrDavey2Shoes 
Lots of sims in there


----------



## SennaBlast

vodkaboarder said:


> The Global Warmer is what you're after if you're set on Bataleon.


Thanks I think you might be right. I've written off the jam at this point. How does GW compare to ET? Also thinking maybe a cheap blem fun kink to just smash on.

Not even really that set on bataleon


----------



## SennaBlast

ridethecliche said:


> Never summer sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never Summer Official Site | Shop Handcrafted Snowboards
> 
> 
> Shop Never Summer's selection of the best hand-built snowboards made in the USA. No matter where or what you ride, Never Summer has built a snowboard for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neversummer.com


Dag this got me wanting to grab like 2 or 3 boards. 

What's up with the Sims stuff?


----------



## zc1

Sims boards were made by Never Summer for a few seasons. This season was the last one, apparently.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yup, so they're likely unloading stuff because that's it for them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Those Sims look weird, what’s up with the bases on the 2018? Luckily those sales were not in my size or I might be suffering buyers remorse! Can’t think of a better charger/carver for $225 though!


----------



## WigMar

Yeah, $225 is a screaming deal for a Tom Sims Pro. They would have got me with that last year, but that role in my quiver is happily filled.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

May be a good cheap alternative for someone who doesn’t want to drop Amplid coin


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Never summer sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never Summer Official Site | Shop Handcrafted Snowboards
> 
> 
> Shop Never Summer's selection of the best hand-built snowboards made in the USA. No matter where or what you ride, Never Summer has built a snowboard for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neversummer.com


Paging @neni, time for a backup! Shipping to Europe is probably a deal breaker I suppose? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> May be a good cheap alternative for someone who doesn’t want to drop Amplid coin


The tom sims or the amplid nitro collab?


----------



## neni

smellysell said:


> Paging @neni, time for a backup! Shipping to Europe is probably a deal breaker I suppose?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Had both, Mav and LW sent by mail from CO as they were not available over here. But as they're built very sturdy, they'll last another year or two


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> The tom sims or the amplid nitro collab?


Tom Sims, what’s the Nitro collaboration?


----------



## The_Stigs

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Tom Sims, what’s the Nitro collaboration?


Next year's Highlander I think. It has antiphase.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99

I've been proud of myself for not splurging on anything for myself so far. That streak continues but I just had to get my girl a Never Summer she had been wanting for a while.

It feels... different... good, I think... to be generous to someone else for a change.


----------



## niek teatree

For my EU homies. www.bakedsnow.com got some pretty sweet goggle deals going on.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Burton have extended their performer programme (50% off all Burton, Anon and Analog goods online, usually for industry people and instructors) to healthcare professionals for a few months. So I got access, but sadly basically have everything I need already.

I've got a Warpig and a Korua Tranny Finder with some Cartels that I was planning on just switching between them. Only question is whether I should get some Malavitas for the Warpig and keep the Cartels on the TF. Probably overkill, but 50% is a crazy deal on some of this stuff.


----------



## SennaBlast

robotfood99 said:


> I've been proud of myself for not splurging on anything for myself so far. That streak continues but I just had to get my girl a Never Summer she had been wanting for a while.
> 
> It feels... different... good, I think... to be generous to someone else for a change.


What you get? I grabbed the wife a dinosaurs in space 141 shade. Also been wanting to get her a NS for ever. Hard to pass up at the price.

Now to nut up and buy my bataleon...


----------



## ridethecliche

karansaraf said:


> Burton have extended their performer programme (50% off all Burton, Anon and Analog goods online, usually for industry people and instructors) to healthcare professionals for a few months. So I got access, but sadly basically have everything I need already.
> 
> I've got a Warpig and a Korua Tranny Finder with some Cartels that I was planning on just switching between them. Only question is whether I should get some Malavitas for the Warpig and keep the Cartels on the TF. Probably overkill, but 50% is a crazy deal on some of this stuff.


Yeah, I have that too... It's making me debate buying cartels and vitas in order to sell the 2ish sets of unions I'd bought at a local shop before everything shut down. I have a few non-est boards in the rotation now and was hoping to pick some reflex stuff up for them.

Had bought strata's for the iguchi pro camber but... having second thoughts and thinking about going malavita now.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

If you think you can make your money back on them, why not!?

I'm wondering if those salmon/red Malavitas will look good with my Warpig (sick orange/yellow base)

I took a hit selling my Union Force bindings in favour of my Cartels (used for 3 weeks and sold for less than half of what I paid).

The Union toe straps kept slipping off my boots, much prefer the Burton toe straps that wrap around, and the 3D moulded ankle straps that stay off your binding when you're trying to get your boots in!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’m spending all my money on Tekashi 69 songs so no snowboards for me. That guy is the songbird of a generation.


----------



## Scalpelman

karansaraf said:


> Burton have extended their performer programme (50% off all Burton, Anon and Analog goods online, usually for industry people and instructors) to healthcare professionals for a few months. So I got access, but sadly basically have everything I need already.
> 
> I've got a Warpig and a Korua Tranny Finder with some Cartels that I was planning on just switching between them. Only question is whether I should get some Malavitas for the Warpig and keep the Cartels on the TF. Probably overkill, but 50% is a crazy deal on some of this stuff.


Nice! Always wanted to try some malavitas. Maybe for the Pyre?


----------



## SennaBlast

Sims dealers choice 155w or global warmer 153w for $100 more?


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m spending all my money on Tekashi 69 songs so no snowboards for me. That guy is the songbird of a generation.


/passes blunt



Scalpelman said:


> Nice! Always wanted to try some malavitas. Maybe for the Pyre?


Oops. I thought you knew about the offer from burton.



karansaraf said:


> If you think you can make your money back on them, why not!?
> 
> I'm wondering if those salmon/red Malavitas will look good with my Warpig (sick orange/yellow base)
> 
> I took a hit selling my Union Force bindings in favour of my Cartels (used for 3 weeks and sold for less than half of what I paid).


I guess I'll be happy as long as I can get between what I paid for the burtons and what I paid for the unions in the end. 

I had also bought a set of EST malavitas that I had hoped to put on my omni, but that's one of the boards I'm considering selling (with an old set of cartels), so those may basically be useless for me unless I put them on the yup....which has matching bindings I bought specifically for it lol. 

I'm actually curious about trying the Strata and the STD bindings I picked up, but I don't want to lose half their price if I even mount them lol.

Malas will probably be a good fit for the guch, but may be too stiff for the niche ember... I doubt it but I feel like a softer 'surfier' binding may be in order.


----------



## SennaBlast

Good looks on that neversummer sale. Got 2; I <3 NS. 

Need to check out that burton sale and get more bindings.


----------



## zc1

Malavitas are like Frank's Red Hot sauce. You can put them on everything.


----------



## smellysell

karansaraf said:


> Burton have extended their performer programme (50% off all Burton, Anon and Analog goods online, usually for industry people and instructors) to healthcare professionals for a few months. So I got access, but sadly basically have everything I need already.
> 
> I've got a Warpig and a Korua Tranny Finder with some Cartels that I was planning on just switching between them. Only question is whether I should get some Malavitas for the Warpig and keep the Cartels on the TF. Probably overkill, but 50% is a crazy deal on some of this stuff.


I'm guessing I qualify, how do you get the discount? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

Performer Program | Burton Snowboards


Learn More about our Performer Program including New Product Releases, Promotions, Terms and Conditions and more.




www.burton.com


----------



## GregT943

ridethecliche said:


> Yeah, I have that too... It's making me debate buying cartels and vitas in order to sell the 2ish sets of unions I'd bought at a local shop before everything shut down. I have a few non-est boards in the rotation now and was hoping to pick some reflex stuff up for them.
> 
> Had bought strata's for the iguchi pro camber but... having second thoughts and thinking about going malavita now.


I excitedly signed up for that only to find they had nothing I wanted in stock/in my size. I also was going to buy a flight attendant split, only to find they are excluded from the program.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

So the thing about the Stratas is that they’re not really “softer” in flex as far as high back or straps are concerned. I’d put them smack in middle of All mountain. What the difference is - is that the entire binding moves around with you. I didn’t like it personally but if you’re looking for something with lots of lateral movement that’s still relatively responsive heel to toe that’s what you’re getting with the Strata.


----------



## ridethecliche

I don't really have any strong feelings about the lateral movement. I've just been pretty happy with the burton bindings I've used so far I guess I don't really know what I'm missing out on if anything. 

I really like the idea of getting a more playful binding if I loosen the straps a few clicks. The new burton straps really make that possible imho.


----------



## BoarderHack89

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> So the thing about the Stratas is that they’re not really “softer” in flex as far as high back or straps are concerned. I’d put them smack in middle of All mountain. What the difference is - is that the entire binding moves around with you. I didn’t like it personally but if you’re looking for something with lots of lateral movement that’s still relatively responsive heel to toe that’s what you’re getting with the Strata.


 Is that just because of the Mini disk?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@BoarderHack89 yes and no. Theres plenty of mini disk bindings with less movement. Its more to do with whatever the base of the binding is made out of, Its very compliant so I found that the binding would "move" around with my boot. Its definitely a good execution of what they were going for, which I believe is a freestyle binding that can absolutely ride the whole mountain but I throw my weight around alot and often in crap conditions where all that play made me feel sloppy - its just not for me.


----------



## Kevington

Korua Otto and Tranny Finder for £209 






Search results


Shop the latest snowboard clothing, equipment and accessories at The Snowboard Asylum. Free UK delivery on all orders over £50




www.snowboard-asylum.com


----------



## Snow Hound

Kevington said:


> Korua Otto and Tranny Finder for £209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results
> 
> 
> Shop the latest snowboard clothing, equipment and accessories at The Snowboard Asylum. Free UK delivery on all orders over £50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboard-asylum.com


Yeah that's a bargain. The chances of me getting any snowboarding next season are looking slim right now though.


----------



## SennaBlast

Should I be pissed off that neversummer sent me what was supposed to be a new board(from the 24 sale) but ended up coming with factory damage that they caused on purpose? Apparently it's what they do with boards sold under msrp (lie); which I only found out after they told me that it's what they do to boards sold as used. Yes, mad.


----------



## Rip154

SennaBlast said:


> Should I be pissed off that neversummer sent me what was supposed to be a new board(from the 24 sale) but ended up coming with factory damage that they caused on purpose? Apparently it's what they do with boards sold under msrp (lie); which I only found out after they told me that it's what they do to boards sold as used. Yes, mad.


You must have bought the rockboard edition. Usually have to pay more for that, a board you can use in bad conditions without worrying.


----------



## SennaBlast

Rip154 said:


> You must have bought the rockboard edition. Usually have to pay more for that, a board you can use in bad conditions without worrying.


Wtf?

They gouged a piece of the top sheet out so it's jagged and coming out above the rest of the top.


----------



## Surgeon

Seriously? I’d be pissed for sure... call me old-fashion (or just old) but it’d be my last NS board. 
I’m sure there are some who’ll say it’s ok. Good for them. I don’t agree though.


----------



## SennaBlast

Surgeon said:


> Seriously? I’d be pissed for sure... call me old-fashion (or just old) but it’d be my last NS board.
> I’m sure there are some who’ll say it’s ok. Good for them. I don’t agree though.


They scarlet letter'd my brand new board. I know it's not much but it's still bullshit. What if I need to sell before I ride it? It's marked as used essentially.


----------



## Surgeon

Ok, I thought it was much worse than that based on what you wrote (or how I read it).

It's not _that_ bad to me (still sucks though, I'm not excusing them) and it's not like it'll get worse from use either.
How many people out there will be looking for this sign//branding when/if they buy it from you? Again, I know that if anybody questions it you'll end-up looking like a liar (who would a potential savy buyer belive? the company or you?) so it's bad.

If you get to keep the board for yourself and ride it, it'd not be such a big deal _to me_. However, if you try to sell it it sucks (which is, I assume, why they do this: try to avoid undercutting themselves in the market).

To sum up my position:
-Would I ride that board and be happy with it? Yep. 
-Do I approve? No. 
-Would I do business with them a gain after that? Honestly no. If the company sells their boards on sale at the end of the season, it's not your problem that it comes out much cheaper and that you _could_ end-up making a profit by selling it new by the next season's start. If it's such a big concern for them just avoid selling them that cheap to begin with instead of screwing the consumer of potential re-sale... but that's just me.

I hope you enjoy the board!


----------



## 16gkid

SennaBlast said:


> They scarlet letter'd my brand new board. I know it's not much but it's still bullshit. What if I need to sell before I ride it? It's marked as used essentially.
> View attachment 154040


Dude really? Go ride that thing and enjoy it, yeesh


----------



## SennaBlast

Surgeon said:


> Ok, I thought it was much worse than that based on what you wrote (or how I read it).
> 
> It's not _that_ bad to me (still sucks though, I'm not excusing them) and it's not like it'll get worse from use either.
> How many people out there will be looking for this sign//branding when/if they buy it from you? Again, I know that if anybody questions it you'll end-up looking like a liar (who would a potential savy buyer belive? the company or you?) so it's bad.
> 
> If you get to keep the board for yourself and ride it, it'd not be such a big deal _to me_. However, if you try to sell it it sucks (which is, I assume, why they do this: try to avoid undercutting themselves in the market).
> 
> To sum up my position:
> -Would I ride that board and be happy with it? Yep.
> -Do I approve? No.
> -Would I do business with them a gain after that? Honestly no. If the company sells their boards on sale at the end of the season, it's not your problem that it comes out much cheaper and that you _could_ end-up making a profit by selling it new by the next season's start. If it's such a big concern for them just avoid selling them that cheap to begin with instead of screwing the consumer of potential re-sale... but that's just me.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the board!


Yea I basically feel the same way 100%. Ugh fuck it then least this board was cheap and I'll take pleasure in smashing it on the slope. Haha #dramaqueen


----------



## ridethecliche

Kevington said:


> Korua Otto and Tranny Finder for £209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results
> 
> 
> Shop the latest snowboard clothing, equipment and accessories at The Snowboard Asylum. Free UK delivery on all orders over £50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboard-asylum.com


Dang.... That's like... about 280 shipped US. I didn't realize that their MSRP was 350 gbp though. So the sale is like 40% off.

I thought these would be harder to pick up in the US. This seems pretty easy though! Shocked more folks on here don't have them!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Bastards. I bought my TF from them just over a month ago for £290. It’s still in its packaging in my room. 😂


----------



## Surgeon

SennaBlast said:


> Yea I basically feel the same way 100%. Ugh fuck it then least this board was cheap and I'll take pleasure in smashing it on the slope. Haha #dramaqueen


Again, if you bought it to ride it and you like it, no big deal. Just enjoy it!


----------



## Kevington

I remember being 12 or 13 and the sneaker store near my school was closing down and they slashed all the sneakers with a knife before putting them in the trash. Was kind of a wake up call to the realities of capitalism but still annoys me to this day. 

Didn't stop me running around in slashed up ASICS for the next six months tho : )


----------



## SennaBlast

Thanks guys. Board is sick otherwise. I just wanna go ride.


----------



## The_Stigs

Kevington said:


> I remember being 12 or 13 and the sneaker store near my school was closing down and they slashed all the sneakers with a knife before putting them in the trash. Was kind of a wake up call to the realities of capitalism but still annoys me to this day.
> 
> Didn't stop me running around in slashed up ASICS for the next six months tho : )


I got into snowboarding at age 12 because a friend knew a guy who worked at a local snowboard manufacturer who drilled holes in the middle of the boards which allowed him to sell them personally as "defects" for $50. A bit of epoxy and my first board was born.


----------



## ridethecliche

karansaraf said:


> Bastards. I bought my TF from them just over a month ago for £290. It’s still in its packaging in my room. 😂


See if they'll price match. I've had a few stores do that.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

ridethecliche said:


> See if they'll price match. I've had a few stores do that.


Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I hadn't thought of it, but I ended up asking them and they've agreed to issue store credit, which I'm sure will come in handy at some point!


----------



## ridethecliche

That's awesome! Glad that worked out for you! 

I just opened the boards from niche: the ember for me and the sonnet for my gf. They look great and feel really light! 

May end up picking up something else from them next season if they do another sale depending on how these hold up. 

The ember feels about mid stiff, which will be great for a 'surfy' pow board imho. 

Stoked!


----------



## Phedder

My local boardshop has 40% off Boards, Boots and Bindings, pretty good selection. Vices for $200cad is very tempting! 









SNOW


Free Shipping over $100. Explore the best selection of snowboards, skateboards, clothing and anything you would need to stay warm and dry. Visit our Banff or Canmore locations or shop online. New and clearance products from top brands like Burton, Capita, Union, Vans, Ride, Eivy, Volcom, Levis...




www.unltd.ca


----------



## smellysell

Phedder said:


> My local boardshop has 40% off Boards, Boots and Bindings, pretty good selection. Vices for $200cad is very tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOW
> 
> 
> Free Shipping over $100. Explore the best selection of snowboards, skateboards, clothing and anything you would need to stay warm and dry. Visit our Banff or Canmore locations or shop online. New and clearance products from top brands like Burton, Capita, Union, Vans, Ride, Eivy, Volcom, Levis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.unltd.ca


Hmmm, shipping to the US is kind of offset by the conversion. I don't need anything, I don't need anything... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

Phedder said:


> My local boardshop has 40% off Boards, Boots and Bindings, pretty good selection. Vices for $200cad is very tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOW
> 
> 
> Free Shipping over $100. Explore the best selection of snowboards, skateboards, clothing and anything you would need to stay warm and dry. Visit our Banff or Canmore locations or shop online. New and clearance products from top brands like Burton, Capita, Union, Vans, Ride, Eivy, Volcom, Levis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.unltd.ca


Gee $Ca432/$Au474 for Burton Custom. Pretty cheap


----------



## Surgeon

*Canadians*:
-Good deals at sportinglife.ca. Just got a pair of Cartels for 210$ (create an account and use "1storder" coupon for an extra 10%... that made my Cartels 217$ with taxes and free shipping). Got a Gnu Headspace for 318$ in response to my whole "damn I can fit in 9.5 instead of 11 boots" epiphany.
-Great deals and plenty of stock at Corbetts.com. They're amongst those businesses who don't charge the provincial taxes to people outside of Ontario. Makes great deals even a bit better. Got a huck knife for 288$ and my k2 formulas for 162$.
-Skiis and Biikes are great too. That's where the ridiculousness of the end-of-season deals started for me with an Assassin for 265$ in early march...

**Note: All prices are in CAD$, taxes not included. Free shipping over 100$ in all three sites.
***I have no clue if any of these sites ship outside of Canada.

Enjoy!


----------



## Needmoresnow

karansaraf said:


> Burton have extended their performer programme (50% off all Burton, Anon and Analog goods online, usually for industry people and instructors) to healthcare professionals for a few months. So I got access, but sadly basically have everything I need already.
> 
> I've got a Warpig and a Korua Tranny Finder with some Cartels that I was planning on just switching between them. Only question is whether I should get some Malavitas for the Warpig and keep the Cartels on the TF. Probably overkill, but 50% is a crazy deal on some of this stuff.


I took advantage of this and picked up a Custom Camber. Couldn't say no given the discount...


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm over the board hoarding... My niche ember looks awesome and gfs niche sonnet looks nasty with the magnetraction. 

Time to go blow money on cycling shit!


----------



## The_Stigs

ridethecliche said:


> I'm over the board hoarding... My niche ember looks awesome and gfs niche sonnet looks nasty with the magnetraction.
> 
> Time to go blow money on cycling shit!


My son just got his first bike and I'm on the cusp of getting into mountain biking, but holy crap, it's infinitely more complex than snowboarding regarding gear. And expensive.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

The_Stigs said:


> My son just got his first bike and I'm on the cusp of getting into mountain biking, but holy crap, it's infinitely more complex than snowboarding regarding gear. And expensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


think I’m getting this for my son Blue Sky 20 | Trailcraft Cycles


----------



## ridethecliche

The_Stigs said:


> My son just got his first bike and I'm on the cusp of getting into mountain biking, but holy crap, it's infinitely more complex than snowboarding regarding gear. And expensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I ride on the road and sold my 10-15 year old race bike.... Only got 500 for it. It was probably worth 2-2.5k back in the day but dang. 

I got lucky and bought a used rei bike from 2016 that's a lesser known german brand (ghost). It's all 11 speed which is wild to me but all my old parts aren't compatible... 

I have an old trek steel frame I want to rebuild as a road bike so I might buy an updated groupset put it on the ghost and put the ghost groupset on the trek! 

I already ordered a custom set of handbuilt wheels from psimet that I wanted when I raced. Super stoked to have a bombproof set of training wheels... Might actually order another set for the second trek! 

What a money sink. Lol.


----------



## Manicmouse

Jkb818 said:


> think I’m getting this for my son Blue Sky 20 | Trailcraft Cycles


Pretty hardcore for short use before they grow out of it, but very nice!


----------



## Jkb818

Manicmouse said:


> Pretty hardcore for short use before they grow out of it, but very nice!


He has a younger brother that will get to use it after him plus I live in Park city which is like a mountain bike Mecca so it will get good use. Still a painful price though ☹


----------



## Manicmouse

Jkb818 said:


> He has a younger brother that will get to use it after him plus I live in Park city which is like a mountain bike Mecca so it will get good use. Still a painful price though ☹


Awesome. I just upgraded my 4 year old with a 16" that's been in a wardrobe for years from my oldest son 

Check out the GT Stomper Ace 24", it's awesome and very well priced. Reviews well.

Edit: I note you are after a 20", oops  There might be a smaller version!


----------



## Snowdaddy

With the code "MYSTERY" you can get an extra 30% off on the Amplid.com store. even on already discounted boards. An Amplid Creamer is 273 euro. Shipping included.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> I'm over the board hoarding... My niche ember looks awesome and gfs niche sonnet looks nasty with the magnetraction.
> 
> Time to go blow money on cycling shit!


Waaaaay ahead of you good buddy. Already picked up some new Rapha cargo bibs, I managed to validate that by putting my insulin pump in the rear pocket. I keep having to close out my browser when I end up on the Attaquer website, I wish I had never discovered that brand. Oh and I’ve also convinced my self I need Giro Rumble spd shoes for going to the bar....I miss the bar... Once shops open up I’ll definitely be replacing my road shoes too. Fuck my life. 🤣


----------



## ridethecliche

Snowdaddy said:


> With the code "MYSTERY" you can get an extra 30% off on the Amplid.com store. even on already discounted boards. An Amplid Creamer is 273 euro. Shipping included.


Fuck you very much.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Waaaaay ahead of you good buddy. Already picked up some new Rapha cargo bibs, I managed to validate that by putting my insulin pump in the rear pocket. I keep having to close out my browser when I end up on the Attaquer website, I wish I had never discovered that brand. Oh and I’ve also convinced my self I need Giro Rumble spd shoes for going to the bar....I miss the bar... Once shops open up I’ll definitely be replacing my road shoes too. Fuck my life. 🤣


Eh... I'm not blowing money on stuff I can't somewhat justify.

Still using my ultegra pedals from 2008. Didn't pull out hitting almost 1300w the other day. Still using my road shoes from back in the day. They're starting to show their age but probably have a season or two left in them before they become rainy day shoes. I already bought a backup pair of those 14 years ago so I have those sitting around now lol, so I already have a second pair of road shoes. I may try to sell those and see if I can get something more modern, but they work fine so.... Would be nice to have boas instead of only velcro straps tho.

I also still fit in all my cycling clothes from 12 years ago, so I'm going to wear those like 6-8 sets of team kit till the bibs wear out! Zero chance I can justify spending 200+ dollars on suspended diapers today lol. 

(that won't stop me from ordering the new r7000 105 groupset so I can move my current 5800 105 stuff to a frame I'm building though!)


----------



## Snowdaddy

ridethecliche said:


> Fuck you very much.


Crazy cheap. Tempted by Creamer, Paradigma and Stereo. I guess I could buy all those if my current boards magically disappeared. Now... sigh.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Snowdaddy said:


> Crazy cheap. Tempted by Creamer, Paradigma and Stereo. I guess I could buy all those if my current boards magically disappeared. Now... sigh.


Super cheap, especially if you're not paying big numbers in freight and duty taxes.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche yea my road shoes are about 8 years old and I’m currently committing a sin running Shimano 105 pedals with campagnolo but I can’t justify changing pedals. I’ve managed to get buy with just 2 kits and one cold weather set in the past but once I saw all the additional pockets on the Rapha core cargo bib I broke down. It’s so great having more space. I ride with more food than most to handle low blow sugars on top of what is needed for the ride and I’ve got my CGM and back up test kit too, my jersey fills up fast. Of all the random crap I’ve bought, this was the best. The only downside honestly, is that Rapha is for turds and I hate having it written on my leg!

very curious about your build.


----------



## rain45

Was gonna check out for a rack at thule but then I googled the part and saw Genuine Jeep Thule Ski & Snowboard Carrier Flat Top - TCS92725 | JeepsAreUs. I saved me $40. Maybe more and more travel parts are on sale now since people are afraid for some leisure activities.


----------



## ridethecliche

@Snowdaddy 
I hope some folks grab them but I'm super tapped out. Like @Kijima and I were discussing elsewhere I like the idea of familiarly. I think I have a good mix of playful (yup), aggressive (iguchi),and pow (ember) lined up for next season. Of the buckshot, disruptor, and omni... I think 2-3 should be on the chopping block next season. 

I may still pick up a couple of burton bindings at a steep discount and flip my unions for what I paid. I am semi on the fence about keeping the STRs for more park ish boards. 

@MrDavey2Shoes 
Build is nothing wild. Just updating the parts on the ghost nivolet AL and moving the 'older' 105 5800 stuff to an 84 trek that Ive had for 12 or so years. I had it set up as a ssfg but want to ride it around more. 

I had bought some 10 speed 105 with ultegra shifters for it but realized that all my old ten speed wheels are crap... Makes sense to just make everything 11 speed at this point. Should honestly see me through residency that way. No real plans to get another bike before I finish in the next 3-4 years. I would have kept my CAAD9 and been totally happy but that bike was just a bit too aggressive after 2 back surgeries. 

In any event, I bought my ikon pass for the theoretical next season. Just need to decide if I want to get a jay pass to go just for a week. I can still get the student passes at some places because of semi grad student status.


----------



## zc1

Rome Anthem (Blur) I came across while browsing









New 2017 Rome Anthem LTD Edition Mens Snowboard 159 cm Blur 609408830570 | eBay


<p>For sale is a new Limited Edition 2017 Rome Anthem Mens Snowboard in size 159 cm. <br><br>This is a very hard to find limited edition Rome Anthem. Basically this is a Rome Blur with different graphics.<br><br>The most popular Rome board.</p> <p>Features:<br>Hybrid Stay Positive Camber...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Think I'm done for boards for a few years now. 

I have a barely used Jones Frontier that I'm selling if I can get a decent price, and a Ride Warpig and Korua Tranny Finder that I'm keeping. I've also got a free carving board coming my way from a small UK manufacturer that I won in a competition which looks pretty sweet but will probably end up just being a wall piece as I will end up riding the Warpig and TF as much as possible.

Would love to be someone who has a full quiver but can't justify that with 4 weeks max per year riding (and that's the absolute best case scenario).

In future years I would really love to get a Capita Kazu Kokubo and/or a Niche Maelstrom/Signal Yup. Can only really practically go for all mountain freeride boards instead of pure specialist pow or carving boards as I don't ride enough to justify it.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche thats pretty cool, I had no idea ghost made road bikes!


----------



## Snowdaddy

I'm done buying boards this season, unless I find a good sale on something I really want.


----------



## Yeahti87

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm done buying boards this season, unless I find a good sale on something I really want.


The problem is when a good sale makes me really want to buy something. 
Well, ok, that’s how sales work in general.


----------



## WigMar

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm done buying boards this season, unless I find a good sale on something I really want.


I second this. I mean, I am planning on buying one of @Kijima's longboard creations, but after that I'm done. It's time to stack passes for next season. The reopening of A-bay has me hopeful we'll be shredding next winter.


----------



## ridethecliche

@MrDavey2Shoes 
Yeah they sell some but rei stopped carrying them here. I love this frame. It has some chain drop damage I didn't notice when I bought it but even though it looks ugly and I can feel it with my nail, I don't think it'll cause any issues given it's Al it isn't at highly stressed points. 

I'm sure that I'll have a frame to replace it by the time it would be an issue. I paid 350 or 400 for the bike with 105-5800 on it. Honestly hard to complain... 

I just downloaded Golden cheetah. Let the games begin. I want to see if I can break 1400 in a sprint again lol. 



karansaraf said:


> Think I'm done for boards for a few years now.
> 
> I have a barely used Jones Frontier that I'm selling if I can get a decent price, and a Ride Warpig and Korua Tranny Finder that I'm keeping. I've also got a free carving board coming my way from a small UK manufacturer that I won in a competition which looks pretty sweet but will probably end up just being a wall piece as I will end up riding the Warpig and TF as much as possible.
> 
> Would love to be someone who has a full quiver but can't justify that with 4 weeks max per year riding (and that's the absolute best case scenario).
> 
> In future years I would really love to get a Capita Kazu Kokubo and/or a Niche Maelstrom/Signal Yup. Can only really practically go for all mountain freeride boards instead of pure specialist pow or carving boards as I don't ride enough to justify it.


Unless the pow board is cheap enough to justify it.... Aka the story of how I got my niche ember lol. The niche maelstrom for next year looks uhhhhmaaaazzzzing. I may end up grabbing one if they go on sale like they did this year. 

I too have to move a few boards this winter lol.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Unless the pow board is cheap enough to justify it.... Aka the story of how I got my niche ember lol. *The niche maelstrom for next year looks uhhhhmaaaazzzzing.* I may end up grabbing one if they go on sale like they did this year.
> 
> I too have to move a few boards this winter lol.


It does look very nice, great top sheet for 21, would be interesting to see how different it would be to the Yup, similar directional camber profile, only slightly longer effective edge but does sound stiffer, in the brochure it's rated 8/10 so assume this makes it a harder charging board and better carve, probably stiffer torsionally than the Yup. The Angry review has flex just above middle of the road 8/10 sounds a bit more.Very nice, i think you should get one.


----------



## The_Stigs

NT.Thunder said:


> It does look very nice, great top sheet for 21, would be interesting to see how different it would be to the Yup, similar directional camber profile, only slightly longer effective edge but does sound stiffer, in the brochure it's rated 8/10 so assume this makes it a harder charging board and better carve, probably stiffer torsionally than the Yup. The Angry review has flex just above middle of the road 8/10 sounds a bit more.Very nice, i think you should get one.


The Maelstrom was my primary board this past year. It's freaking rad, and yes, definitely pretty stiff. It soaks up the bumps excellently, and holds a great edge. It also looks amazing. I will say that when I had it out in 2+ feet of pow, it didn't hold up to my 220+ lbs (I'm riding the 163). That prompted me to buy a powder specific board. Now that I got my unicorn Amplid Surfari (actually, PB's used one, by some miracle...those guys at Amplid are so great), I'm selling the others I bought because I just won't get enough use to justify it to my wife and my thrifty conscience. So likewise, I'll continue to gear lust after stuff (I really want a Yup or re-buy a Capita Mercury), but am done buying gear this year, except for possibly trying to change out my Union Progress FC for some Jones Mercury's or Now Drives. Now I just have to hope someone will buy my other boards next preseason...


----------



## NT.Thunder

The_Stigs said:


> The Maelstrom was my primary board this past year. It's freaking rad, and yes, definitely pretty stiff. It soaks up the bumps excellently, and holds a great edge. It also looks amazing. I will say that when I had it out in 2+ feet of pow, it didn't hold up to my 220+ lbs (I'm riding the 163). That prompted me to buy a powder specific board. Now that I got my unicorn Amplid Surfari (actually, PB's used one, by some miracle...those guys at Amplid are so great), I'm selling the others I bought because I just won't get enough use to justify it to my wife and my thrifty conscience. So likewise, I'll continue to gear lust after stuff (I really want a Yup or re-buy a *Capita Mercury*), but am done buying gear this year, except for possibly trying to change out my Union Progress FC for some Jones Mercury's or Now Drives. Now I just have to hope someone will buy my other boards next preseason...


Last night I couldn't sleep so I watched the Arthur Longo SHE - Side Hits Euphoria series in bed....I was so hyped after watching it I didn't fall asleep untill around 1am. They're awesome clips.


----------



## ridethecliche

This feedback is all pretty awesome! 

A harder charging yup sounds really cool! I would have considered one this year but I really don't like the graphic. Next year's is amazing. I've lost a bunch of weight so the yup might end up way stiffer for me. 

I'd probably have to sell something else to get it but let's see how the year goes. 3 of my boards are potentially on the chopping block so... 

Still debating ordering cartels or malas 😂😂😂. I'll probably end up doing it soon ish. I should at least break even on the unions I got. 

On the note of unions... Has anyone ridden STRs? I have a set and was semi debating keeping them as a spare set or to use on a park board. 

Also, for the ember... Malas vs something like the k2 lien?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche Yup, cant complain about a $450 road bike! I have never been one for measuring watts and stuff, in fact my brother had to buy me a garmin in order to get me to start collecting any data at all! I do like it, its nice to know my MPH and ft climbed, but I haven't set up my power meter or my sensors yet. I'm sure I'll get curious and set them up eventually.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche Yup, cant complain about a $450 road bike! I have never been one for measuring watts and stuff, in fact my brother had to buy me a garmin in order to get me to start collecting any data at all! I do like it, its nice to know my MPH and ft climbed, but I haven't set up my power meter or my sensors yet. I'm sure I'll get curious and set them up eventually.


Hard for me not to with how inexpensive left side PMs are and what a deal I got on mine. I also used to use one years ago so it's fun to think about how much I suck now compared to then.

I honestly like seeing progress, but also a better estimate of calories burned so I can make sure to eat enough.


----------



## lifeisgold

Seeing a lot of good deals out there... Two interesting ones..

You have the Gentemsticks that are hard to find let alone on sale:
Mantaray
Drifter
Also there is durpaz, the board that interests me because I can find so little about...But the little you hear is that it is very unique and some said it resembles surfing more then anything else...
 https://www.alternative113.com/


Note: the plus signs indicate how stiff the board is because Durpaz only does one shape and you just pick the size or stiffness. Also they recommend going big


----------



## NT.Thunder

Those in Oz - Rhythm have got some cracking deals this weekend by the looks. Need to click on the item to see the discounted price but if you can size to a 150 Endeavour Archetype you could get it for under $500 AUD, some real good deals on 2021 decks also, Jones MTN Twin 2021 $680 AUD

KNWN Sniper looks interesting - half price at $500 AUD









Snowboard


Massive selection of the best snowboard brands. Burton, Capita, YES, Jones, Endeavor & More! Afterpay & Zip Pay. Most Trusted Store.




www.rhythmsnowsports.com.au


----------



## Paxford

Snowboards.com has an additional 10% off with code tentdeal1 this weekend. They’ve got Rome Ravines at 40% off already.


----------



## Craig64

NT.Thunder said:


> Those in Oz - Rhythm have got some cracking deals this weekend by the looks. Need to click on the item to see the discounted price but if you can size to a 150 Endeavour Archetype you could get it for under $500 AUD, some real good deals on 2021 decks also, Jones MTN Twin 2021 $680 AUD
> 
> KNWN Sniper looks interesting - half price at $500 AUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboard
> 
> 
> Massive selection of the best snowboard brands. Burton, Capita, YES, Jones, Endeavor & More! Afterpay & Zip Pay. Most Trusted Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rhythmsnowsports.com.au


I like the 2020 top sheet graphics & red channel a lot better than 2021.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

ridethecliche said:


> @MrDavey2Shoes
> Yeah they sell some but rei stopped carrying them here. I love this frame. It has some chain drop damage I didn't notice when I bought it but even though it looks ugly and I can feel it with my nail, I don't think it'll cause any issues given it's Al it isn't at highly stressed points.
> 
> I'm sure that I'll have a frame to replace it by the time it would be an issue. I paid 350 or 400 for the bike with 105-5800 on it. Honestly hard to complain...
> 
> I just downloaded Golden cheetah. Let the games begin. I want to see if I can break 1400 in a sprint again lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the pow board is cheap enough to justify it.... Aka the story of how I got my niche ember lol. The niche maelstrom for next year looks uhhhhmaaaazzzzing. I may end up grabbing one if they go on sale like they did this year.
> 
> I too have to move a few boards this winter lol.


Just looked at the brochure and yep, it does look sweet. I have to say Niche probably have the best graphics across their line of boards than any other company I've seen. Most companies have some amazing ones and some terrible ones. Lib Tech/Gnu type graphics I almost universally dislike. I don't even know what that style of art is that Niche utilises but I love it. The 2020 line is really great too.

Unfortunately, they don't make any wide sizes! The 160 Maelstrom is only 256 waist width and I have size 12 US boots so ideally want at least 260 if I'm buying a board that carves well. Also think it's probably a little too similar to the TF (minus the width) so it would have to be a replacement rather than an addition. Also very difficult to find these boards in the UK, it would be a case of coming to the US and buying one there if I did end up biting the bullet at any stage.


----------



## The_Stigs

karansaraf said:


> I don't even know what that style of art is that Niche utilises but I love it. The 2020 line is really great too.


Their lead designer, Ana Van Pelt draws all of it digitally by hand, with insane amounts of detail. Her instagram has samples. She's amazing.

Also, the 163 and 166 both have big enough WW's. Are those not available to you?


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Thanks for the heads up regarding the designer! Will check out her IG.

They are, but I'm only ~178lb and don't really want a really long unmanoeuvrable board. The ideal length for my weight is probably around 159. I've got a 151 Warpig because it's volume shifted and I wanted a playful board and the TF is a 157 (biggest size they do). Both are wide (262 and 269). I've never actually ridden a board that long, but I imagine a 163 or 166 would not suit my style of riding as well and I would find it a little lethargic to steer.


----------



## ridethecliche

The maelstrom will have a lot of overlap with my yup as well so there's that. 

Yeah their graphics do tend to be pretty nice. I'm actually pretty curious how my boards will ride next season since I'll be 10-15 lbs lighter. I'm especially hoping this means that the yup will offer some more float and the embers less stiff build will be fine for a pow board.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I come into every season wondering the same thing. Then the holiday season hits and I’m back in the suggested weight range on my boards.


----------



## smellysell

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I come into every season wondering the same thing. Then the holiday season hits and I’m back in the suggested weight range on my boards.


I come in wondering what it will be like 10 pounds heavier! 😂


----------



## Scalpelman

Last year I lost 15lbs and honestly didn’t notice a damn thing.


----------



## zc1

I noticed a difference when I went into least season 25 lbs lighter.


----------



## jstar

I dropped 10 lbs going in to this past season, and I noticed a huge difference. However, I’m not sure if it was specifically due to the weight loss or the gain in muscle from the exercise/weights. Probably both. 

Off season training is becoming more important as I get older. Unfortunately I don’t think it’s possible for me to drop any more weight, so exercise maintenance is key to getting the best of my time on the mountain.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I come into every season wondering the same thing. Then the holiday season hits and I’m back in the suggested weight range on my boards.


I'm planning on riding through the winter. It doesn't really get that cold most of the time. I have a route here that's flat AF and I could probably do the entire thing without going over 30 unless I wanted to. Maybe like... 800 ft vert in 32 miles? 

Flatttt!


----------



## Scalpelman

I stand corrected. No difference in float with 15 lbs wt loss. There was a noticeable difference in physical stamina, edge to edge quickness and carving g force hold.


----------



## Donutz

Taking off the extra pounds will make a difference in endurance, even if you don't particularly exercise. Think of it as riding all day with or without a 20-30 lb backpack on your back. There's no way it _can't_ sap your energy. Plus you'll be more flexible without the extra padding, which means fighting your own movement less.


----------



## NT.Thunder

I managed to drop close to 55lbs, down from 210lbs to 155lbs over the last 18 months and noticed a huge difference. Was inbetween boards which was good, none of my pants, jackets or other gear fitted. Cost me a fortune to be honest.
I was really unfit with limited range of body movement and even though losing weight helped here, I think it was more down to better cardio and core strength that made riding much easier and way more enjoyable. Really did feel like I was in my 20's again and not 40's. But that did also contribute to some decent falls.
What I found much easier was when I was close to stacking or even during a fall I could recover much easier with more confidence in my core body strength and movement, I wish I could get back a number of those years eating shite and drinking copious amounts of post mix as it does sneak up on you very quickly.


----------



## Craig64

Was able to grab a pair of Burton [ak] Hover 3L Gore-Tex pro pants for $Au275 ($US188) at Auski in Kodiak Camo which I'll match up with my TB Cyclic jacket. These have a current $Au699.99 RRP in Australia. I'll do a review on them in the next few months when I Christen them at Perisher. They are a bit darker than this out of the studio lights. Was a tiny bit worried that they might look a bit sort of retro dorky but they feel pretty damn sweet on. Anyway great price.










Also grabbed my daughter an [ak] Burton 2L Gore-Tex Embark in Drydye black for $Au375 ($US257) ($Au 649.99 RRP) from Snowinn.


----------



## Craig64

NT.Thunder said:


> I managed to drop close to 55lbs, down from 210lbs to 155lbs over the last 18 months and noticed a huge difference. Was inbetween boards which was good, none of my pants, jackets or other gear fitted. Cost me a fortune to be honest.
> I was really unfit with limited range of body movement and even though losing weight helped here, I think it was more down to better cardio and core strength that made riding much easier and way more enjoyable. Really did feel like I was in my 20's again and not 40's. But that did also contribute to some decent falls.
> What I found much easier was when I was close to stacking or even during a fall I could recover much easier with more confidence in my core body strength and movement, I wish I could get back a number of those years eating shite and drinking copious amounts of post mix as it does sneak up on you very quickly.


How did you achieve this?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Craig51 said:


> How did you achieve this?


Wayne Pearce really. I did a leadership session with him through work and it was amazing. I've done a few, but if you ever get a chance to hear him speak do it, he's amazing. Minimal gains was the phrase that stuck with me. Not to change one big thing, but change lots of little things and this will achieve longer terms success that is more likely to be manageable and continued into the future.

I had a bad diet but it wasn't too different from a lot of others, especially up here in Darwin. Soft drink, takeaway, beers, beers, beers, rum, sneaky pies, junk food and the likes. Didn't exercise much either, at all really and ate at the wrong times. I was finding I'd eat meals late at night and then sit in bed and eat a pack of potato chips and watch TV and fall asleep. I have also worked from home for the last 10 years or so, mainly on my ass in front of the computer. Happy to say this changes in a couple of weeks and I'm going back to flying.

The first real sign I reckon was mild sleep apnea. My wife said I would stop breathing at night at times. I was always tired even though I thought I was sleeping well.
I was talked into having sleep apnea testing, it came back as mild and like everything the doctor just said try losing some weight first before we take this any further. I always thought it was just a cliche call for the Dr to get more people through the door. Anyway, one particularaly big Xmas I arrived back in Darwin on New Years Day and was thinking about that Wayne Pearce leadership talk I went to and just said FCK IT!

Booked a personal trainer for 30 minutes and just made a decision then to change my lifestyle. Took out a gym membership. It was a little easier for me because I was pretty lean and fit in my 20's and early 30's with football and working at Sea so I had an idea on where I wanted to get to and how to do it but I need a plan/routine. The personal trainer was the best $50 I spent. Showed me how to use some of the gear in the gym so I didn't kill myself or anyone else. Early on the program was focused more on Cardio and lighter weights/HIIT sort of stuff. Now it's more core and strength with weights with a few cardio sessions here and there. To be honest I started walking on the treadmill and just ramped it up from there. Was probably doing 4-5 days in the gym even if it was just walking on the treadmill listening to the footy.

I dropped all Maccas/HJ's style takeaway, haven't touched it for 18 months, ahven't had a soft drink for 18 months, cutting sugar I reckon has been a big influence, don't snack, eat more seafood and I'm just concious on what I eat. Don't get me wrong I'll still eat a big snitty or burger with a beer when I go to the pub with mates, I'm just more concious not to do as often.

Also just spend more time outside walking and working around the house, riding with the kids and just being active.

I noticed changes with weight loss and wellbeing pretty quickly throughout maybe the first 6 weeks, then 6 months and from there on the changes continued but were not as noticeable so it does become a more mental battle to remain desciplined to continue it.

I still try and do 3 sessions at the gym a week, sounds funny for someone in Darwin but snowboarding is a big part of the motivation when I'm in the gym, I usually kick of the session with This is MGMT's When You Die song as it reminds me off the Rthur Long Side Hits Euphoria clips.

One thing I do swear by, and I've never been a supplements type of guy is Vital all natural Pea Protein powder. I swear by it. Morning breakfast religously a scoop of Vaniolla and a scoop of chocolate protein powder, watermelon, blueberries, almonds, high protein vanilla yoghurt, 2 bananas, 2 shots of coffee and a few ice cubes all blended together - best brekky ever and get's me through to lunch even with a gym session.

I know some people will read this and just say "Well Der", but when you're under 30 and your metabolism lets you do all these things with little consequnce, that's noticeable anyway, for me anyway and I got into a rut and didn't even notice it, one day I was 75kg and it seemed like the next I was 95kg.

I find now my weight doesn't move much, I have a few beers, have a cheat day or maybe two. 

This worked for me and my family/work life.


----------



## Scalpelman

Similar situation with me. 2-3 16oz double ipas a day add up big time. Now it’s one or two regular beers (but never light beer) a few times a week. Healthier snack choices and regular exercise. I was already exercising but stepped it up in frequency and variety (kettle bell, yoga, walking/hiking, calisthenics). Went from 175-160. Makes a big difference on a 5’5” frame. Feel like 40 again.


----------



## ridethecliche

Nicely done guys! That's awesome and super hard to maintain! Y'all should be proud. 

I'm 31 so don't have much to add especially since a lot of mine was likely driven by stress from working in the hospital the last few months. 

Then getting back to road cycling has helped a ton.


----------



## Craig64

Pretty lucky I grabbed a '19 Burton [ak] Swash jacket (canvas/safari/kelp) for my son the other day from Ebay for $Au150 ($US103) in practically mint condition. Only looks like it's had a couple of days on Mountain. Currently $Au699 rrp @2020.


----------



## ridethecliche

I guess I need to start looking for deals again and revisiting entire idea of getting burton bindings and selling my unions. 

I've been working on this instead though... 










Just a test fit above. Took it back down to the frame to have a framebuilder stretch the dropouts to accommodate current era parts more readily. 

And then just finished building this










New groupset and wheels. And then just picked these up after wheeling and dealing and flipping a few things.


----------



## Jkb818

Just grabbed this... 🤷🏻‍♂️








Burton AK 2L GORE-TEX Cyclic Jacket


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Burton AK 2L GORE-TEX Cyclic Jacket is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## Craig64

Jkb818 said:


> Just grabbed this... 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton AK 2L GORE-TEX Cyclic Jacket
> 
> 
> Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Burton AK 2L GORE-TEX Cyclic Jacket is in stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com


That's pretty good..., equates to $Au408.


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> Just grabbed this... 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton AK 2L GORE-TEX Cyclic Jacket
> 
> 
> Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Burton AK 2L GORE-TEX Cyclic Jacket is in stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com


How's the fit on that? I might actually look into getting one of their gore-tex jackets through the HCW performer discount. I've been running a battery of random jackets but it'd be nice to get something solid for this year. Should a gore-tex jacket have insulation?

Looking at cyclic vs radial jacket. 

How did you size it?


----------



## Craig64

ridethecliche said:


> How's the fit on that? I might actually look into getting one of their gore-tex jackets through the HCW performer discount. I've been running a battery of random jackets but it'd be nice to get something solid for this year. Should a gore-tex jacket have insulation?
> 
> Looking at cyclic vs radial jacket.
> 
> How did you size it?


I have XL '20 Helitack, '15 Swash and '20 Cyclic and the fit is great (191cm/93kg). Plenty of length in the arms. My son has a '19 insulated Radial/Swash medium (183cm/70kg) and he has great fit for his size. The new Cyclic has cohaesive hood stoppers, insulated phone pocket, shoulder pass pocket, 2-Way Center zip (Radial has this). If you can afford the slight extra get the Cyclic.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> How's the fit on that? I might actually look into getting one of their gore-tex jackets through the HCW performer discount. I've been running a battery of random jackets but it'd be nice to get something solid for this year. Should a gore-tex jacket have insulation?
> 
> Looking at cyclic vs radial jacket.
> 
> How did you size it?


I just guessed that I’m typically a medium. The insulation question is a personal one. I run hot and prefer to layer. Also lets me wear the jacket on warmer days instead of only being delegated to the super cold ones.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

It "shouldn't" have an insulation layer, as that reduces how flexibly you can use the jacket. I would always advise layering with insulating mid layers under the jacket as required. And that is coming from someone who has worn insulated jackets for about 13 years until making the switch to layering with a shell GTX jacket.


----------



## Craig64

karansaraf said:


> It "shouldn't" have an insulation layer, as that reduces how flexibly you can use the jacket. I would always advise layering with insulating mid layers under the jacket as required. And that is coming from someone who has worn insulated jackets for about 13 years until making the switch to layering with a shell GTX jacket.


Personally I love an insulated jacket over a layered shell. It's just heaps more comfortable. You can always vent out if it gets too toasty. The big downside however is you need multiple jackets but the layering adds cost to a shell.


----------



## Craig64

Daughter wanted a black jacket so was able to grab her a '20 [ak] Embark dry dye black $Au375 with tracked delivery ($US258) which just came yesterday from Snowinn (imported from NZ). What a fantastic jacket. ($Au649.99 RRP)

See Burton have now added Lycra wrist gaiters, sleeve lift pass pocket instead of shoulder on mens, Cohaesive hood stoppers, 60grm PrimaLoft_®_ silver, meshed pit zips..


----------



## NT.Thunder

I picked up an Oakley Factory Pilot 15k at a DFO sale before Japan this year, love it actually. Thought I'd also buy some gear in Tokyo on the way out but man it's expensive there. Good range but I couldn't find anywhere with prices to match.


----------



## Craig64

I find if you hunt around Australia is pretty good now with gear on sale.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Craig64 said:


> I find if you hunt around Australia is pretty good now with gear on sale.


I'm actually really excited that I'll get to wear my Burton soft shell over the next 10 days here in the NT. Heading out bush remote with the camper trailer and it's getting down to 10 degrees C at night so I'll break out the long sleeves and maybe a beanie 😂 

Just got a sticker pack from K2 this morning so plastered the beer esky with snowboard stickers so i can sit back, sink beers, catch a barramundi or 3 and pretend to be somewhere else. Was booked to be leaving fro Cardona NZ next Friday, now camping.


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm actually really excited that I'll get to wear my Burton soft shell over the next 10 days here in the NT. Heading out bush remote with the camper trailer and it's getting down to 10 degrees C at night so I'll break out the long sleeves and maybe a beanie
> 
> Just got a sticker pack from K2 this morning so plastered the beer esky with snowboard stickers so i can sit back, sink beers, catch a barramundi or 3 and pretend to be somewhere else. Was booked to be leaving fro Cardona NZ next Friday, now camping.


I don't know what half of that means! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> I don't know what half of that means!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's a different Language...., Aussieyobbo.


----------



## ridethecliche

I need to learn that language whatever NT thunder is doing sounds like fun. Stickers! 

I think I want something insulated because I have a very lightly insulated 686 jacket I picked up used in a pinch last season. I already have a decent shell that I've worn before but isn't really my favorite.

If the venting is good then a bit of insulation is totally manageable even if it's above freezing!


----------



## Manicmouse

Craig64 said:


> It's a different Language...., Aussieyobbo.


It's okay bro, don't mind if I jump in here @smellysell 

"I'm actually really excited that I'll get to wear my Burton soft shell over the next 10 days here in the _Northern Territory_. Heading out into the _great outdoors_ remote with the _RV_ and it's getting down to _50 degrees fahrenheit_ at night so I'll break out the long sleeves and maybe a _woolen hat _😂

Just got a sticker pack from K2 this morning so _stuck_ the _cooler ice chest_ with snowboard stickers so i can sit back, _drink_ beers, catch a _common freshwater fish_ or 3 and pretend to be somewhere else. Was booked to be leaving for Cardona NZ next Friday, now camping."


----------



## NT.Thunder

Manicmouse said:


> It's okay bro, don't mind if I jump in here @smellysell
> 
> "I'm actually really excited that I'll get to wear my Burton soft shell over the next 10 days here in the _Northern Territory_. Heading out into the _great outdoors_ remote with the _RV_ and it's getting down to _50 degrees fahrenheit_ at night so I'll break out the long sleeves and maybe a _woolen hat _😂
> 
> Just got a sticker pack from K2 this morning so _stuck_ the _cooler ice chest_ with snowboard stickers so i can sit back, _drink_ beers, catch a _common freshwater fish_ or 3 and pretend to be somewhere else. Was booked to be leaving for Cardona NZ next Friday, now camping."


Nice work, Can't wait to pull a beer out of the chilly bin bro


----------



## Manicmouse

NT.Thunder said:


> Nice work, Can't wait to pull a beer out of the chilly bin bro


Chur bro! That would be sweet as. Shoot across the ditch next season and she'll be right!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Not sure about the US site, but on the UK/EU sites, Burton have got the Anon M4 at half price (£130).









Burton.com | Burton Snowboards GB


Burton and its team of pro riders develop products for snowboarding and the snowboard lifestyle, including snowboards, boots, bindings, outerwear and layering as well as year-round apparel, packs, bags, luggage, and accessories.




www.burton.com


----------



## ridethecliche

Ended up getting a few things from the burton sale.

Picked up 2 sets of cartels. Missed out on a set of missions for 95 bucks because it hit midnight before I paid lol.
Also ordered the Swash Gore-Tex jacket in an M and L to figure out sizing.

Question for folks though... I have a 686 jacket that I picked up used in a pinch last season because I desperately needed something and I kinda like it. How would something like their thermagraph insulated jacket compare to the swash? The swash is gore-tex with a little bit of insulation. I have a simple shell or hoodie I can wear if it's warm out. Just trying to figure out the jacket side of the equation... 

If we even have a season this year. GF is thinking of going back and canceling her ikon pass because it's unlikely we'll end up flying out west. Might just be smartest to get a jay/loon season pass and try to make it out there.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> How's the fit on that? I might actually look into getting one of their gore-tex jackets through the HCW performer discount. I've been running a battery of random jackets but it'd be nice to get something solid for this year. Should a gore-tex jacket have insulation?
> 
> Looking at cyclic vs radial jacket.
> 
> How did you size it?


I filled out the form for the HCW discount, and never heard back. Probably better anyways as I don't need more stuff!


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I filled out the form for the HCW discount, and never heard back. Probably better anyways as I don't need more stuff!


Current sale is at the same price afaik. I didn't use the discount.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Current sale is at the same price afaik. I didn't use the discount.


Shhhhhh! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

ridethecliche said:


> Ended up getting a few things from the burton sale.
> 
> Picked up 2 sets of cartels. Missed out on a set of missions for 95 bucks because it hit midnight before I paid lol.
> Also ordered the Swash Gore-Tex jacket in an M and L to figure out sizing.
> 
> Question for folks though... I have a 686 jacket that I picked up used in a pinch last season because I desperately needed something and I kinda like it. How would something like their thermagraph insulated jacket compare to the swash? The swash is gore-tex with a little bit of insulation. I have a simple shell or hoodie I can wear if it's warm out. Just trying to figure out the jacket side of the equation...
> 
> If we even have a season this year. GF is thinking of going back and canceling her ikon pass because it's unlikely we'll end up flying out west. Might just be smartest to get a jay/loon season pass and try to make it out there.


The Swash is just 60grm _PrimaLoft_® silver on the body and lined shell on arms. It's not super insulated. I've done 60/40grms in Hokkaido at <-15C and it's okay. A little thicker is better when it get's colder or wind chill steps in.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

For any UK/Europeans, Sport Pursuit are selling Volcom snow gear for mad discounts.

Eg. the Guide 3L Gore Tex Shell (RRP 550) for 200. Many of their GTX gear is more than 50% off. I paid £400 for it in January or something.

Guide GTX pants 170 (RRP 395)
L Gore Tex Jacket 120 (RRP 275)
TDS GTX Jacket 240 (RRP 540)
BL Stretch GTX Jacket 150 (RRP 375)

SportPursuit is a flash sale website that you need to sign up to with your email (nothing else) in order to view items.

Most sizes seemed in stock last night when I first looked at it. But stuff goes quickly.









Volcom Snow


Volcom Snow




www.sportpursuit.com


----------



## vodkaboarder

karansaraf said:


> For any UK/Europeans, Sport Pursuit are selling Volcom snow gear for mad discounts.
> 
> Eg. the Guide 3L Gore Tex Shell (RRP 550) for 200. Many of their GTX gear is more than 50% off. I paid £400 for it in January or something.
> 
> SportPursuit is a flash sale website that you need to sign up to with your email (nothing else) in order to view items.
> 
> Most sizes seemed in stock last night when I first looked at it. But stuff goes quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcom Snow
> 
> 
> Volcom Snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportpursuit.com



Just a heads up for anyone thinking of buying Volcom gear from this season, the quality is excellent bu itt is tailored for very tall slim figures. I ordered the Guide pants, Guide jacket, and a Resin jacket. The jackets are extremely narrow in the chest and shoulders and the pants were much longer than any other brand I've ever worn.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

That's strange because I have the Guide jacket in a large (my normal size is medium) and I still wish it were slightly longer. I find it more of a fit in between slim and baggy, but not either.

I also have had the L Gore Tex jacket which I thought was the same fit as the Guide.

In terms of pants I have had the Articulated pants, L Gore Tex pants and now wear the Stretch Gore Tex pants. The L Gore Tex I wore a medium (my normal size) and they were still baggy and not quite as long as I would like them to be at the bottom. The Articulated I had to size up one to large before they fit perfectly and the Stretch GTX (less baggy than the L Gore Tex) I also have sized up to large in order for the length to be right on me.

I'm 6'0 and 175-180lbs athletic build and reasonably tall but not that tall really. Volcom have a number of different types of fit (4-6 different types of fit for their trousers/snow pants for example) so it's best to just try them on to decide what's right, like most brands.


----------



## d3tro

From the Burton sales that took place from July 3rd to 6th, I've bought a 152 One Hitter at 40% discount and a pair of Cartel at 60%

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

One Hitter is outstanding. Top 5 all mountain/freeride board for me.


----------



## NT.Thunder

d3tro said:


> From the Burton sales that took place from July 3rd to 6th, I've bought a 152 One Hitter at 40% discount and a pair of Cartel at 60%
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk





zc1 said:


> One Hitter is outstanding. Top 5 all mountain/freeride board for me.


Is this the Burton board the Signal Yup was modelled on?


----------



## zc1

NT.Thunder said:


> Is this the Burton board the Signal Yup was modelled on?


Legend has it that was the Branch Manager.


----------



## d3tro

I've just got by UPS the Cartel EST I've bought, still waiting for the One Hitter, should be there tomorrow.

But fuck...on Burton website, I've picked the Cartel in "red"...on pictures they look pale reddish orange...but in real, they are more of a pale red going toward a coral color...
I will wait to see what they look like on the board...should've took them black...FML

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## The_Stigs

Sounds like a pretty sweet color to me!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I have them in red. More of a red/pink kind of colour. Looks amazing on my 2020 Warpig (black with orange/red base) and Korua TF (white with red base). Wish I had a backup pair!


----------



## ridethecliche

I got my stuff in too. Still confused on jacket sizing though.

I'm 5'10 and weigh about 165-170 with a 40-41R jacket size and a 32ish waist. The medium fits okay but I feel like the length is awkward. It hits just below my hips and when I get in the snowboard stance, my legs stretch out the waist elastic as I bend my knees.

Is it just me or does anyone else prefer that the jackets are only hip length? But then I sit on a lift and I always think it would be nice for the jacket to cover my ass haha.

The models for the burton jackets are all a similar weight as me but they're all like 6'1 to 6'3 and wear a large so the proportions look way more reasonable on them.

I realize this is dumb... but any advice lol. I guess I can actually layer and try them on instead of wearing just a T shirt underneath and post them here to see what folks think. It is the summer after and/or everything is closed. Y'all are bored too... I know it.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Feel free. I always prefer longer for snowboarding


----------



## RMx400

ridethecliche said:


> I got my stuff in too. Still confused on jacket sizing though.
> 
> I'm 5'10 and weigh about 165-170 with a 40-41R jacket size and a 32ish waist. The medium fits okay but I feel like the length is awkward. It hits just below my hips and when I get in the snowboard stance, my legs stretch out the waist elastic as I bend my knees.
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer that the jackets are only hip length? But then I sit on a lift and I always think it would be nice for the jacket to cover my ass haha.
> 
> The models for the burton jackets are all a similar weight as me but they're all like 6'1 to 6'3 and wear a large so the proportions look way more reasonable on them.
> 
> I realize this is dumb... but any advice lol. I guess I can actually layer and try them on instead of wearing just a T shirt underneath and post them here to see what folks think. It is the summer after and/or everything is closed. Y'all are bored too... I know it.


We're the exact same build and no matter what, I always size up and go with the Large. Can never go wrong with extra material, but the other way around is kind of weird and may limit mobility.


----------



## ridethecliche

RMx400 said:


> We're the exact same build and no matter what, I always size up and go with the Large. Can never go wrong with extra material, but the other way around is kind of weird and may limit mobility.


I just feel like too baggy ends up flapping around.... 

My 686 jacket is a medium so I guess if I went large with this it would allow for more layering anyway.


----------



## Craig64

With the limited numbers able to access the mountains this season in NSW and the basic closure of Vic resorts I can see a fair amount of outerwear and boards going on sale early. Noticed they are doing 20 to 30% off already in some stores.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Craig64 said:


> With the limited numbers able to access the mountains this season in NSW and the basic closure of Vic resorts I can see a fair amount of outerwear and boards going on sale early. Noticed they are doing 20 to 30% off already in some stores.


Yeah there’s going to be heaps of stock to be cleared, still need to find confidence that I can get to a resort either here in Oz or Os in the next 12mths to justify buying anything more


----------



## Snowdaddy

zc1 said:


> One Hitter is outstanding. Top 5 all mountain/freeride board for me.


Which are the other four?


----------



## zc1

These are my favourite freeride-capable all-mountain boards

*My Favourites:*
Jones Stratos
Jones Aviator
Endeavor BOD
Burton One Hitter
Rossignol One Mag

*Honorable Mentions: *
Jones MT/UMT
NS Ripsaw & West
Endeavor Maverick


----------



## Dman2

Needmoresnow said:


> I took advantage of this and picked up a Custom Camber. Couldn't say no given the discount...


So did I, too good deal to pass up for a classic.


----------



## d3tro

Finally got the One Hitter with just 6 days delay from UPS.
I wasn't sure with the "red" Cartel which looked more colored coral. But on the board it ain't too bad after all. The contrast of the black and grey of the board make the bindings less coral.










Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Looks really sweet! I've got the red Cartels on a black/white 2020 Warpig and I think it looks like an amazing combination. Think you should be happy with that setup!


----------



## Craig64

Red bindings always look pretty sweet on a black board.


----------



## Manicmouse

karansaraf said:


> Looks really sweet! I've got the red Cartels on a black/white 2020 Warpig and I think it looks like an amazing combination. Think you should be happy with that setup!


Hey @karansaraf, how do you find the Warpig for stiffness and dampness? I was going to drop some dough on a Superpig (until the 'rona hit) which should be a harder charger than the Warpig.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I don't think it's particularly stiff - I would definitely say it's very middle of the road. I'm very much an intermediate rider (if you segment "intermediate" into an upper and lower 50% then I'd say I'm right around the middle, or possibly slightly lower) and I don't have too much problem doing presses and butters on the board. Dampness again I'd say it's middle of the road - I didn't notice chatter too much but I wouldn't say it was totally damp. I've only had 7 days riding on the board FYI.

My two boards at the moment are the Warpig and the Korua Tranny Finder, so I certainly think the Warpig is my more playful board and the TF is the stiffer/aggressive carving/pow board. I imagine if you got a Superpig it would be similar to a TF as that is also a very wide board, is 7/10 stiff and has a very similar profile to the Superpig with camber front foot to tail, and rocker in the nose.


----------



## Manicmouse

karansaraf said:


> I don't think it's particularly stiff - I would definitely say it's very middle of the road. I'm very much an intermediate rider (if you segment "intermediate" into an upper and lower 50% then I'd say I'm right around the middle, or possibly slightly lower) and I don't have too much problem doing presses and butters on the board. Dampness again I'd say it's middle of the road - I didn't notice chatter too much but I wouldn't say it was totally damp. I've only had 7 days riding on the board FYI.
> 
> My two boards at the moment are the Warpig and the Korua Tranny Finder, so I certainly think the Warpig is my more playful board and the TF is the stiffer/aggressive carving/pow board. I imagine if you got a Superpig it would be similar to a TF as that is also a very wide board, is 7/10 stiff and has a very similar profile to the Superpig with camber front foot to tail, and rocker in the nose.


Thanks for your thoughts! A decent mini-review  It's interesting that Korua's site is showing the TF as 7/10 flex and Evo says it's a medium flex. I wonder how Evo came up with that?
Still got my heart set on the Superpig.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I've only ever heard people describe the TF as a stiff or 7/10 kind of board in reviews, never medium flex, so I don't know why Evo would say that.

I don't think you can go wrong with a Superpig to be honest! Definitely a board I'll be looking to buy myself perhaps a few years down the line.


----------



## Snow Hound

d3tro said:


> Finally got the One Hitter with just 6 days delay from UPS.
> I wasn't sure with the "red" Cartel which looked more colored coral. But on the board it ain't too bad after all. The contrast of the black and grey of the board make the bindings less coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


Sorry but the word coral just makes me think of this.


----------



## ridethecliche

Bumping this because I saw 32 has a bunch of stuff for sale now.









SALE


Save on past seasons Boots, Outerwear, Apparel & Accessory styles. Shop all past seasons styles to load up before the season starts on thirtytwo.com




www.thirtytwo.com





They have TM3's in my size for 225. I paid 270 after wheeling and dealing and getting a price match after purchase from EVO. It's been like 8 months now so I think I'm out of the window for the month pricematch haha. Hopefully someone finds something useful there.

I've been super tempted by the mullair boots because I think the heel hold and grip from the michelin is totally going to be next level. But I think i'm in a position finally where I can afford to support or not support people with my money instead of constantly hunting for deals and he's one of the guys I won't be supporting. Looking forward to 32 updating their boots and putting that tech in some other boots over the next bit. Till then, I'm going to be giving my TM3's some well earned love. Just need to figure out how to get the toe box right. I had some gnarly toe bang early inthe break in and it's still leading to some unpleasant effects!


----------



## Craig64

Grabbed the wife the other day a pair of '20 Burton [ak] Kimmy 2L Goretex bibs for $Au275 ($US197) on the EOS sales @50% off.


----------



## ridethecliche

I sold a few sets of bindings I bought over the off season. Sitting on a set of est malas and reflex cartels. Debating selling the cartels. 

What are people's thoughts on the reflex malas vs say reflex cartel x? 

I'm not opposed to selling the cartels and just picking up a set of reflex malas and running them on all my boards. Have a couple of boards I'm thinking of selling as well so let's see how that goes as I list things.

I get a discount on some burton stuff so might end up seeing what else I can get, but I'm pretty good on great right now. Just got a gore tex burton jacket and have a set of bibs and a set of pants. Should be pretty good to go for whatever season I have coming. 

On the chopping block now is a Rome buckshot, a beat signal disruptor I picked up locally, and maybe my signal omni. 

I got the iguchi pro camber and feel like that will have a lot of overlap with the omni. Omni is a very fun board though and may not have a great resale value with an edge ding from following over when it was brand new with the previous owner before I traded him for it. Neither of us noticed it and a shop looked at it and basically said it was a non issue. They clamped it down which made the board look worse but the edge looks better!


----------



## Paxford

Rossignol alert. Just picked up a Jibsaw HD for $215, about 60% off. There are other models as well. I used the coupon code below for an additional 10%. Happy hunting.

www.snowboards.com

Coupon code BOKRAKND8138


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Paxford said:


> Rossignol alert. Just picked up a Jibsaw HD for $215, about 60% off. There are other models as well. I used the coupon code below for an additional 10%. Happy hunting.
> 
> www.snowboards.com
> 
> Coupon code BOKRAKND8138


Be careful with that. I actually got burned by snowboards.com earlier their year when I “bought” a Rossignol sushi at a too good to be true price. Weeks went by and the board didn’t show up and customer service kept saying the order would be picked and shipped as soon as it was unpacked. Eventually someone who knew what was going on said that there wasn’t actually a board available for me. They were totally willing to just let it roll and keep my money had I not been so persistent about getting an answer.


----------



## Paxford

Paxford said:


> Rossignol alert. Just picked up a Jibsaw HD for $215, about 60% off. There are other models as well. I used the coupon code below for an additional 10%. Happy hunting.
> 
> www.snowboards.com
> 
> Coupon code BOKRAKND8138


And yes, it will be my big c


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Be careful with that. I actually got burned by snowboards.com earlier their year when I “bought” a Rossignol sushi at a too good to be true price. Weeks went by and the board didn’t show up and customer service kept saying the order would be picked and shipped as soon as it was unpacked. Eventually someone who knew what was going on said that there wasn’t actually a board available for me. They were totally willing to just let it roll and keep my money had I not been so persistent about getting an answer.


Think I was chasing the same fish, it was about $180. Saw it in the morning and a few hours later is was gone.


----------



## ridethecliche

LoveLife Split 153 19/20 NEW C-Grade


Minor insert issue. May require shorter screws (0,5 mm shorter). Inserts for heel piece may be off center by 1-2 mm. IMPORTANT NOTE FOR USED…




www.amplid.com





153 split at a crazy good price. Looks to have some defects but might be worth trying at 230 bucks!


----------



## Scalpelman

ridethecliche said:


> LoveLife Split 153 19/20 NEW C-Grade
> 
> 
> Minor insert issue. May require shorter screws (0,5 mm shorter). Inserts for heel piece may be off center by 1-2 mm. IMPORTANT NOTE FOR USED…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amplid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 153 split at a crazy good price. Looks to have some defects but might be worth trying at 230 bucks!


A little short for me. 

That’s what she said.


----------



## ridethecliche

Some good boot deals on here! 





__





snow-trader on eBay


Follow snow-trader on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



ebay.com


----------



## ridethecliche

Size 11 TM3s









Thirtytwo TM—3-Bear | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Thirtytwo TM—3-Bear at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ridethecliche

Vans verse on Sierra for like 200 bucks.


----------



## Paxford

Keep up the good work


----------



## ridethecliche

ridethecliche said:


> Vans verse on Sierra for like 200 bucks.


Limited sizing but price just dropped to 150. Jump on them if the vans work for your feet!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Limited sizing but price just dropped to 150. Jump on them if the vans work for your feet!


Hopefully some day they make wides. Not holding my breath though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Hopefully some day they make wides. Not holding my breath though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I felt like the toebox was pretty generous. I have to send mine back because my feet were moving around too much up front. They feel like they're as close to wide as can be without being 'wide'. Atleast in a size 8.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I felt like the toebox was pretty generous. I have to send mine back because my feet were moving around too much up front. They feel like they're as close to wide as can be without being 'wide'. Atleast in a size 8.


I had a different model, Aura I think? They were too narrow though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I had a different model, Aura I think? They were too narrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's worth a shot if they have your size. Return shipping is like 6.50 so....

Mine are going back sadly. Build seems totally solid, but I have too much room and my foot has some room to slide side to side. Heel hold for me isn't super, but okay, but i have that problem a lot due to skinny ankles/calves.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> It's worth a shot if they have your size. Return shipping is like 6.50 so....
> 
> Mine are going back sadly. Build seems totally solid, but I have too much room and my foot has some room to slide side to side. Heel hold for me isn't super, but okay, but i have that problem a lot due to skinny ankles/calves.


I couldn't find them on there. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I couldn't find them on there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Search for 'verse'. They have them listed under north face. Sizing is pretty limited now. looks like 7-8.5 in half sizes, then 14 outta nowhere lol.


----------



## 16gkid

Those vans verse are legit btw, can probably expect easily 100+ days on them, I have over 50 on mine and the fit is still excellent


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> Those vans verse are legit btw, can probably expect easily 100+ days on them, I have over 50 on mine and the fit is still excellent


The build and quality looks excellent and they feel plenty damn stiff. And that's without the inserts!

Bummed they didn't work for me 😔.

Oh well. The search continues ish. I bought the ride lassos which have the best off the shelf fit for anything I've tried so I'm hopeful!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> The build and quality looks excellent and they feel plenty damn stiff. And that's without the inserts!
> 
> Bummed they didn't work for me .
> 
> Oh well. The search continues ish. I bought the ride lassos which have the best off the shelf fit for anything I've tried so I'm hopeful!


Figured they were probably out of my size. I just got some Nitro Venture that I'm optimistic might be the end of my search, so I definitely don't need another pair of boots anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdesign

Great deal. I tried those Vans North Face Verses, and for me they felt narrower than Malamutes -- and maybe a smidge stiffer than my used Malamutes.

They have Rome Blurs on there for 299 USD. Not super cheap, but a solid good deal for a rippin' board.


----------



## ridethecliche

Used 157 Salomon super 8 fs on ebay sub 200. Could prolly offer a bit less. Not my auction. 









Salomon Super 8 Snowboard 157 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Salomon Super 8 Snowboard 157</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Great board with fresh wax</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Great overall condition </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com


----------



## ridethecliche

Guch camber for 320: Arbor Bryan Iguchi Pro Camber Snowboard - All Mountain Snowboards - Size Unisex 153cm

Looks like it's used or slight damage. Still a solid price.


----------



## dwdesign

2021 Salomon Super 8








2021 Salomon SUPER 8 | Snowboards - SNOW + SKATE + BMX | Shred Shop


The 2021 Salomon super 8 is available as one of our many Snowboards. Check it out!




www.shredshop.com





Is this a quiver of one or 2 board? I'm trying to go from 5 boards to 2, and the Super 8 has me interested based upon past years Internet fandom. Not as cheap as what Corbetts/Asogear had it for last year's model, but the lowest price this unusal 20/21 Winter.


----------



## Phedder

dwdesign said:


> 2021 Salomon Super 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Salomon SUPER 8 | Snowboards - SNOW + SKATE + BMX | Shred Shop
> 
> 
> The 2021 Salomon super 8 is available as one of our many Snowboards. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shredshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a quiver of one or 2 board? I'm trying to go from 5 boards to 2, and the Super 8 has me interested based upon past years Internet fandom. Not as cheap as what Corbetts/Asogear had it for last year's model, but the lowest price this unusal 20/21 Winter.


I'm a big fan of it, what else are your pairing it with? It's a great daily driver for someone that doesn't lap the park often, or need a gnarly stiff board. Very capable all over the mountain, could definitely be a one or two board quiver for most riders.


----------



## smellysell

Here they come... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT943

Moosejaw has some pretty steap discounts right now. Most of the boots they have left are 40% off. Some steap discounts on the limited amount of boards they have left. K2 Cool Beans going for $293, Rossi Sushi's going for $324. Most of the boards they have left are 25%-30% off.


----------



## Manicmouse

Anyone seen good end of season sales on jackets?


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> Anyone seen good end of season sales on jackets?


It's more like the SOS (start of season) sales for us Southern Hemisphere crew.


----------



## Manicmouse

Craig64 said:


> It's more like the SOS (start of season) sales for us Southern Hemisphere crew.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Yeah if someone has a 90% discount code for Volcom I'd appreciate if you could share it.


----------



## dwdesign

VOLCOM90 worked on April 1st.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> It's more like the SOS (start of season) sales for us Southern Hemisphere crew.


have you seen any good SOS sales Craig?


----------



## Manicmouse

Getting stuff from end of season in the States and shipping it over via a third party saves hundreds. Forget SOS, EOS is where it's at


----------



## smellysell

If anybody sees Nitro Ventures on sale, hit me up! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeisgold

Soul snowboards are pretty cheap right now (mid 300's).

So if you want you can get some interesting boards from them... Pitch Wing is actually supposed to be a decent board.

Or... you can get the pocket rocket unanimously reviewed as one of the worst boards ever made. Even the theGood Ride guys kinda trashed it.


----------



## Needmoresnow

Came across a pretty decent deal on some older Rossignol Cuda bindings. They are 2017/2018 but haven't changed much. If you enter discount code FF21APRIL they come out to $55.69 CAD! 

https://www.sportchek.ca/categories...2353627_99-332353627.html#332353627=332353628


----------



## Scalpelman

Last year sales were better.


----------



## Yeahti87

Scalpelman said:


> Last year sales were better.


For most of the time you were able to ride. Here in EU it was barely possible, the resorts (and us) had to do a lot of legal tricks (costly) to open and shred so there’s plenty of gear that wasn’t sold during this winter.


----------



## Phedder

40% off Niche. Limited sizes left but if they have what you want that's some amazing value. Pyre and Ember for $287...


----------



## smellysell

Phedder said:


> 40% off Niche. Limited sizes left but if they have what you want that's some amazing value. Pyre and Ember for $287...


What's the difference between the 2?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> What's the difference between the 2?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Looks like just sizes? I got the last 160 Pyre, thanks for the heads up! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

smellysell said:


> What's the difference between the 2?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Pyre is the mens model, Ember is the womens model, they overlap and have the same specs at 150cm. I'd assume the womens is a bit softer as well but I'm really not sure? I've only demo'd the Pyre and didn't want to give it back hah, I'm honestly surprised I haven't owned one yet but it just hasn't made sense in my quiver whenever I see them on sale!


----------



## smellysell

Phedder said:


> Pyre is the mens model, Ember is the womens model, they overlap and have the same specs at 150cm. I'd assume the womens is a bit softer as well but I'm really not sure? I've only demo'd the Pyre and didn't want to give it back hah, I'm honestly surprised I haven't owned one yet but it just hasn't made sense in my quiver whenever I see them on sale!


They both say 7/10 stiffness, but who knows. Hopefully this goes better than my last 40% off board I bought purely on recommendations here... 

This definitely isn't something unique to my quiver either, unless you count it being camber and the Party Platter being flat! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast

Damn you people. Damn you people all to hell. Especially Phedder.

Niche Wraith 155 is on its way. Kinda wanted a wide-ish jib deck and $269 is a great price. If I don't love it I can sell it for not much of a loss I guess.


----------



## Phedder

drblast said:


> Damn you people. Damn you people all to hell. Especially Phedder.
> 
> Niche Wraith 155 is on its way. Kinda wanted a wide-ish jib deck and $269 is a great price. If I don't love it I can sell it for not much of a loss I guess.


Haha you're welcome! If they had the Crux or Nightshade in the sizes I need I'd be coughing up the $65 for shipping to Canada too, so kinda glad they don't 😂


----------



## Yeahti87

drblast said:


> If I don't love it I can sell it for not much of a loss I guess.


That’s what always tips the scales on the side of gear whoring for me.


Phedder said:


> Haha you're welcome! If they had the Crux or Nightshade in the sizes I need I'd be coughing up the $65 for shipping to Canada too, so kinda glad they don't 😂


One more Crux? 😀


----------



## Phedder

Yeahti87 said:


> That’s what always tips the scales on the side of gear whoring for me.
> 
> One more Crux? 😀


I have the Theme which is true twin, at that price I'd basically trade it out for the Crux which has a touch more nose. Compared to the rest of my quiver I always get sketched out bombing on true twins now, looking down and seeing so little nose hahaha. I know it's not an issue, purely mental but still. And I know my gf would love the Nightshade.


----------



## drblast

Early season I was riding my powder board a lot and when I switched to my true twin daily driver after a week it felt weirrrd.

Now I'm used to it again but it freaked me out for half a day. Felt like I was going to spontaneously fall forward for no reason.


----------



## Scalpelman

smellysell said:


> They both say 7/10 stiffness, but who knows. Hopefully this goes better than my last 40% off board I bought purely on recommendations here...
> 
> This definitely isn't something unique to my quiver either, unless you count it being camber and the Party Platter being flat!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have the 155. It rips. It’s a bit wide so if you have big ass feet you’ll be stoked.


----------



## smellysell

Scalpelman said:


> I have the 155. It rips. It’s a bit wide so if you have big ass feet you’ll be stoked.


Not sure if 11s qualify, but I am stoked regardless. Can't remember how wide the PP is, but can't imagine this being wider than that hog by too much, really stoked for the camber on it honestly. Rode my son's Signal park board a while back, and discovered what I was missing with no camber boards. Going to be hard waiting for next year to bust it out, but it's past time for anything but the rock board and split at this point unfortunately. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Not sure if 11s qualify, but I am stoked regardless. Can't remember how wide the PP is, but can't imagine this being wider than that hog by too much, really stoked for the camber on it honestly. Rode my son's Signal park board a while back, and discovered what I was missing with no camber boards. Going to be hard waiting for next year to bust it out, but it's past time for anything but the rock board and split at this point unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The 160's WW is 275. It's a wide boi.

I can't imagine going bigger than the 150 for my size 8 boots, but I think you'll be fine. It'll be very stable and you're a bigger guy IIRC. The S camber on the ember/pyre is phenomenal.

The ember's the same board, same mold, same everything except slightly softer. I bought the 150 for myself and ended up gifting it to gf's dad before using it. He let me take it out on the maiden voyage and it was a lot of fun. I almost regretted giving it to him lmao.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> The 160's WW is 275. It's a wide boi.
> 
> I can't imagine going bigger than the 150 for my size 8 boots, but I think you'll be fine. It'll be very stable and you're a bigger guy IIRC. The S camber on the ember/pyre is phenomenal.
> 
> The ember's the same board, same mold, same everything except slightly softer. I bought the 150 for myself and ended up gifting it to gf's dad before using it. He let me take it out on the maiden voyage and it was a lot of fun. I almost regretted giving it to him lmao.


Yeah, not worried about it at all. Party Platter is 280,so will seem skinny compared to that! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Yeah, not worried about it at all. Party Platter is 280,so will seem skinny compared to that!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Hot damn, it's here already! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Hot damn, it's here already!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


So... ya gonna post a picture and take it out?

I think you've still got some season left, no? I think it would make an awesome spring board if it's not shark infested out!


----------



## ridethecliche

I might have posted about this earlier but... endeavor has a line of clothing now and some of the stuff looks pretty darn good.

Like this jacket: Endeavor 3L Shelter Jacket
And this set of bibs: Endeavor 3L Shelter Bib Pant

280 for the matching set.

That's pretty darn good for 3L 20k ish!

@WigMar maybe a set of their ish to replace the holey caboose in your favorite bibs!
😂 😂 😂


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> So... ya gonna post a picture and take it out?
> 
> I think you've still got some season left, no? I think it would make an awesome spring board if it's not shark infested out!


I'm not at home, so still sitting in the box there. Last resort around here is closing after today (as far as I know anyway), so only thing getting any use at this point will be the split. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> I might have posted about this earlier but... endeavor has a line of clothing now and some of the stuff looks pretty darn good.
> 
> Like this jacket: Endeavor 3L Shelter Jacket
> And this set of bibs: Endeavor 3L Shelter Bib Pant
> 
> 280 for the matching set.
> 
> That's pretty darn good for 3L 20k ish!
> 
> @WigMar maybe a set of their ish to replace the holey caboose in your favorite bibs!
> 😂 😂 😂


That's a great price on outerwear! I just got some 32 TM-3 bibs that I like a lot, but I'd probably have gotten these if I'd seen them sooner.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> So... ya gonna post a picture and take it out?
> 
> I think you've still got some season left, no? I think it would make an awesome spring board if it's not shark infested out!


The dusting on the deck in the background is the start of what's supposed to be a foot of snow overnight, so might boot pack the lower mountain at the local hill tomorrow since the base should still be good down there...









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Thought I attached this one too?









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> The dusting on the deck in the background is the start of what's supposed to be a foot of snow overnight, so might boot pack the lower mountain at the local hill tomorrow since the base should still be good down there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Debating if it's going to be with the hike, has to be really crusty under the fresh snow and didn't get nearly as much as forecasted it doesn't look like...





__





GD Ski Cam - Great Divide Montana







skigd.com





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Meh, it's a board. Go enjoy it if there's any fresh snow out there. The edge hold on the niche's is pretty damn good with the traction bumps. I rode mine...er my gf's dads.... at cannon on a pretty icy day and didn't have any issues so you should be fine with pow on crust.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Meh, it's a board. Go enjoy it if there's any fresh snow out there. The edge hold on the niche's is pretty damn good with the traction bumps. I rode mine...er my gf's dads.... at cannon on a pretty icy day and didn't have any issues so you should be fine with pow on crust.


If the lifts were spinning, wouldn't be a question. Just not sure I want to hike for "meh". 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> If the lifts were spinning, wouldn't be a question. Just not sure I want to hike for "meh".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Always worth it!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Always worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


What'd you think!?


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> What'd you think!?


I dug it, hard to get much of a feel for it with one run of slush though. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast

After riding it one day, the Niche Wraith was a solid <$300 purchase. Didn't expect to like it this much. It's wider so that I can easily ride the 155, easy to butter with a medium flex but poppy as hell. Not great on ice. I'm excited to try it out in conditions other than ice, wet fresh snow, and slush.


----------



## Surgeon

drblast said:


> After riding it one day, the Niche Wraith was a solid <$300 purchase. Didn't expect to like it this much. It's wider so that I can easily ride the 155, easy to butter with a medium flex but poppy as hell. Not great on ice. I'm excited to try it out in conditions other than ice, wet fresh snow, and slush.


Good to read. It's on my radar if I find a good deal on one for sure.


----------



## drblast

Surgeon said:


> Good to read. It's on my radar if I find a good deal on one for sure.


Yeah it was a great deal but I wouldn't have felt bad paying full price for it. Kinda reminded me of the Lib Box Knife with more rebound and less edge hold, but it's been a while since I rode that board so I might be way off.


----------



## jstar

Endeavor 50% off boards/gear on their website... at least in Canada


----------



## The_Stigs

jstar said:


> Endeavor 50% off boards/gear on their website... at least in Canada


Valid in the US too. Almost bought some outerwear last night

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jstar

The_Stigs said:


> Valid in the US too. Almost bought some outerwear last night
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I’ve been curious about their outerwear as well. I think ‘The good ride’ has reviewed some of their stuff. And when I say ‘reviewed’, I mean ‘tried on’.


----------



## The_Stigs

jstar said:


> I’ve been curious about their outerwear as well. I think ‘The good ride’ has reviewed some of their stuff. And when I say ‘reviewed’, I mean ‘tried on’.


Yeah. 20k and seems affordable, but I've heard nothing about it from anyone. Worth a try, but they don't have my size in the colorway I wanted

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon

Fellow Canucks, Corbetts in Toronto is currently having a big 4-days sale.
Great prices on last year's models for boards and boots (they don't have much left when it comes to bindings though).
Free shipping over 100$ in Canada.
I've bought a lot of stuff from them in the last two years and service is top-notch.
I wanted to try a Bottle Rocket so I just grabbed last year's model in 156 for 345$ (cdn) taxes and shipping included.


----------



## ridethecliche

Anyone have anything to say about the Ride Fuse? I have the lasso's and like them, but am curious about the lace plus boa combo. 

I guess I should wear out my lasso's first. Nice to have something that fits-ish.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Anyone have anything to say about the Ride Fuse? I have the lasso's and like them, but am curious about the lace plus boa combo.
> 
> I guess I should wear out my lasso's first. Nice to have something that fits-ish.


I think @WigMar rocks Ride Fuse, thought I read this in one of the other posts. I reckon I'll go to the Ride Fuse also when my Lasso's are dead which judging by how quickly they wear it won't be long. I think I'd like to go back to a lace/boa boot.


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> Anyone have anything to say about the Ride Fuse? I have the lasso's and like them, but am curious about the lace plus boa combo.
> 
> I guess I should wear out my lasso's first. Nice to have something that fits-ish.


I do ride the Fuse. I just bought another pair. It is nice to get a boot you know will fit well. Probably have 120 days on my last set. I like the slime tongue and backspine, burrito wrap liner, ankle hold boa, traditional laces, grippy soles, and rubber toe cap. I also appreciate that they seem to have more response heel to toe while having a little more lateral flex.


----------



## Phedder

ridethecliche said:


> Anyone have anything to say about the Ride Fuse? I have the lasso's and like them, but am curious about the lace plus boa combo.
> 
> I guess I should wear out my lasso's first. Nice to have something that fits-ish.


I've been on the Fuse primarily since 2017 or so, have owned every year since the Rawlings leather version, probably 6-7 pairs total. Absolutely love the overall fit and ride feel of them. Laces + ankle boa is the shit for dialing in the fit how you like. I leave the bottom half fairly loose, lock it off, and then crank the upper laces super tight + use a Strap In to help keep them tight all day. The side boa pretty much eliminates any heel lift for me. 

As Wigmar said the heel to toe response is great while allowing a bit more lateral flex. I really appreciate that combination in a do it all boot as it's stiff and supportive enough for aggressive freeriding and carving, while still giving the tip to tail freedom for butters, presses and fore-aft movements while carving etc

Durability has been my only complaint, and really it hasn't been that bad. Ride has always been fantastic with the warranties and definitely earned my loyalty. The first few pairs I owned ended up warrantying them around the 70-80 day mark (break 100 days and I'll never bother warrantying, that's a fair lifespan in my mind) first pair had the sole separating at the heel on my rear (skating) foot, warrantied those and rode the replacement pair until they got a bit too soft and I decided to try moving down to a 9 instead of 9.5. 3rd pair developed a crack on the slime tongue right where the boa cable runs through the tongue, warrantied that pair. Rode those replacements probably close to the 100 day mark when the stitching on top of the toe box started to give out, put some shoe goo on it and gifted them to a beginner friend who put at least another 30-40 days on them before buying new boots. The 20 and 21 versions have all held up well for me, haven't done any warranties in the past 2 seasons. Buying them on sale combined with the warranty replacements, I feel like I've gotten incredible value for money out of them. Even if I had to pay full retail at the start of each season and they were guaranteed to make it to the end of the season problem free, it would be worth it to me. The fit for my foot, and performance for how I ride is spot on.


----------



## WigMar

Phedder said:


> Durability has been my only complaint, and really it hasn't been that bad.


I'd agree with that. I used some e6000 to glue the tongue back on my left boot at around day 100. That's a decent lifespan in my mind. I glued up some of the stitching at the same time, and they look halfway decent for having 120 days.


----------



## ridethecliche

So... I sold my yup. Very motivated to not grow the collection in number this year. As I figure out what I like, I might end up selling a couple of things to streamline the quiver. I think it would be hilarious if I ended up getting a Ember/Pyre this year after deciding that it was the one board I was going to cut down by gifting it haha. Still worth it though!


----------



## ridethecliche

So... Anyone want a donut? 

This thing looks rad price is great too for anyone looking for this size! Looks like a cool snow surf inspired board! 









 Nidecker Donuts Snowboard - 2019 - Snowboard


Buy the Nidecker Donuts Snowboard - 2019 online or shop all Snowboard from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> So... Anyone want a donut?
> 
> This thing looks rad price is great too for anyone looking for this size! Looks like a cool snow surf inspired board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nidecker Donuts Snowboard - 2019 - Snowboard
> 
> 
> Buy the Nidecker Donuts Snowboard - 2019 online or shop all Snowboard from Backcountry.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.backcountry.com


Was just talking today to somebody today that was professing their love of that board.


----------



## The_Stigs

I've been intrigued by that board for a long time. They also have a Mosquito for $315

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

The_Stigs said:


> I've been intrigued by that board for a long time. They also have a Mosquito for $315
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I'd probably get the donut tbh. Seems more versatile and less likely to snap the tiny parts


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Was just talking today to somebody today that was professing their love of that board.


So you're getting it?


----------



## ridethecliche

@Scalpelman donut?


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> So you're getting it?


No! I'm done for a while! 😂


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> No! I'm done for a while! 😂


I've heard that one from ya before!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I've heard that one from ya before!


My funny money account has been drained at this point though!


----------



## Mike Vaughn

Mountain Surfer said:


> Think I'm done for boards for a few years now.
> 
> I have a barely used Jones Frontier that I'm selling if I can get a decent price, and a Ride Warpig and Korua Tranny Finder that I'm keeping. I've also got a free carving board coming my way from a small UK manufacturer that I won in a competition which looks pretty sweet but will probably end up just being a wall piece as I will end up riding the Warpig and TF as much as possible.
> 
> Would love to be someone who has a full quiver but can't justify that with 4 weeks max per year riding (and that's the absolute best case scenario).
> 
> In future years I would really love to get a Capita Kazu Kokubo and/or a Niche Maelstrom/Signal Yup. Can only really practically go for all mountain freeride boards instead of pure specialist pow or carving boards as I don't ride enough to justify it.


Do you still have that Jones Frontier and does it happen to be a 162?


----------



## Craig64

I grabbed an Anon MFI Tech Clava for $Au50 ($US35) on BF sales. Been wanting to get one for a while but waiting for them to go on sale. With our low volume numbers in Oz they sell out fast in most stores. I've had a few Store sites bookmarked waiting for them to drop on sale. Thankyou BF sales.


----------



## smellysell

Craig64 said:


> I grabbed an Anon MFI Tech Clava for $Au50 ($US35) on BF sales. Been wanting to get one for a while but waiting for them to go on sale. With our low volume numbers in Oz they sell out fast in most stores. I've had a few Store sites bookmarked waiting for them to drop on sale. Thankyou BF sales.


Which one is that? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

Craig64 said:


> I grabbed an Anon MFI Tech Clava for $Au50 ($US35) on BF sales. Been wanting to get one for a while but waiting for them to go on sale. With our low volume numbers in Oz they sell out fast in most stores. I've had a few Store sites bookmarked waiting for them to drop on sale. Thankyou BF sales.


Can you link me @Craig64


----------



## Craig64

NT.Thunder said:


> Can you link me @Craig64


It's gone back to 30% off. On the BF sales it was 40% off. They have free tracked/signed delivery. This is still really cheap, most stores don't discount these. I wanted to grab one from Rhythm with their 20% off sale at the start of last season but before I could jump on they were all sold out. This is the 1st time I have purchased from this store and it is really good. I also grabbed an extra hard Swix gummy stone for $Au14.95 which is really good as well.









Anon MFI Tech Balaclava 2021 - Black | BOARDWORLD Store


Anon's most technical balaclava is built with a breathable fleece and exclusive magnetic connection system. FREE SHIPPING Australia. Pay later with Zip or Afterpay.




www.boardworld.com.au


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> Which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm about to drop a review on one. Just getting pictures sorted. My son has Anon MFI hooded Balaclava.


----------



## smellysell

Craig64 said:


> I'm about to drop a review on one. Just getting pictures sorted. My son has Anon MFI hooded Balaclava.


Nice, I've tried a lot of the original run of MFI stuff, hoping the newer stuff solved the fogging problems.


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> Nice, I've tried a lot of the original run of MFI stuff, hoping the newer stuff solved the fogging problems.


It's a little bit more snugger around the neck than an MFI face mask. 

You have to swap the nose piece in for M4. I'm at a loss why Anon does not make the same polarity for all their goggles. And if they are going to sell accessories either have both nose pieces or fit for the higher end M4.

I will get the review up in the next day or so. Working arvo at the moment.


----------



## ridethecliche

Looks like niche has started to markdown their boards. 25% off right now. 

Their split is 450 right now.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Looks like niche has started to markdown their boards. 25% off right now.
> 
> Their split is 450 right now.


Love my Pyre, but don't need any more boards! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Love my Pyre, but don't need any more boards!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I feel like I've heard you say that before.


----------



## Scalpelman

ridethecliche said:


> I feel like I've heard you say that before.


Yeah he has the sickness too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I feel like I've heard you say that before.


Turned a new leaf

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I feel like I've heard you say that before.


Come'on, I saw you looking at a Korua TF on FB the other day


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Come'on, I saw you looking at a Korua TF on FB the other day


That was totally beat to sheet and was 200 bucks lol. I would have offered less and picked it up if I had gone up way North again. 

I've actually redone my entire quiver over the season. If you take out the boards I got for my fiance I think I might actually still be net positive based on what I've bought and sold. I'm actually looking at a park board but don't feel like I'm actually lacking anything in the quiver. Have atleast one board im kinda on the fence about keeping but it's so much fun on the times I fu get to use it that I'm like ehhh why not just keep it.


----------



## GregT943

Moosejaw has a bunch of splitboards on sale, and you can get an additional 15% off the sale price with promo code "updog".


----------



## ridethecliche

GregT943 said:


> Moosejaw has a bunch of splitboards on sale, and you can get an additional 15% off the sale price with promo code "updog".


----------

